# Lister Egg Share Girlies ~ Part 4



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag D/R 30/03 baseline 05/04Stims 10/04 scan 20/04    

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 D/R 06/04 baseline 12/04 stims 12/04 scan 20/04    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   follow up appt 30/03 FET May 

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , awaiting AMH and bloods    

wishing4miracle   

Luckystars waiting for 2nd HIV tests in may 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 also awaiting HIV tests in may

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

a very quick post from me!

Ally fab news on your scan today  for fridays scan honey

Kate......lots and lots and lots of  for ur scan later on honey

regarding the follies

they are said to grow 1-2mm per day 
most clinics like them to be 18-20mm at collection

Heres hoping that the scan shows a good growth and ur one step nearer to being pupo  

Miranda hope that af arrives very soon

love to all
bed is calling!

Emxx

ps kate i have triple 7'd u ready for ur scan


----------



## allybee17

well I've got up this morning i my right side really is smarting so even thou it hurts a bit I'm sure that mean there has been lot's of action going on whilst i was sleeping!!!!! but again just the right side don't feel nothing on the left!!!!! 

where do you all park when you go to lister?? i normally catch the train in to Vicky station then walk down.... but on egg collection day this is not gonna be possible so we are gonna drive in, Lizzy said lot's of lister patients park in battersea park so i think thats where we are gonna try  also anyone can you tell me how much pain you feel after egg collection and the day after thanks off to work now oh and been told i have to drink lot's more water something i have not been doing  no one told me b allyson xx


----------



## Jena

Morning girlies,

Ally - we always park in Battersea Park, but after EC i get hubby to go get car and drive round and pick me up from outside    

As for EC you will be totally asleep for the procedure (as you probably know) and perhaps a little uncomfortable for the following 24 hrs, i always totally milk it anyway and get dh running around after me     

Write more later....

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Kate - don't worry too much if you don't get Boo looked after on your day EC.. On my last EC, we had no one to looked after my ds and we took him with us and it was absolutely fine..  While I was having EC my dh took him to battersea zoo which is just across the river from the Lister, so he had  lovely day out at the same time.  I did warn the nurses in advance that he was coming and I was given a private room, but I think most people seem to have private rooms anyway  
Yes, well won't be long till I start, my AF due next week, but I'm not starting until my AF after that, so will be end of May by then  (and your have your nice BFP already by then   )


Helen xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girlies!! 

Im back (as you can tell!) scan went well, they think I have around 14 clear leaders, the biggest is 18mm and the smallest is 12mm, with around  20 odd 10mm and under so they are ignoring those! Hopefully will have a few more by e/c which they think will be the earliest monday   I have to wait for my call to check the bloods and they may be reducing my dose. Back in for another scan on Friday I think. 

No one is worried, they arent making me stimm for longer or anything, I think they want the little ones to catch up a bit!

Really tired and bloated today, dh is home thankfully so we are now just chiiiiiiilling!!!

Ally, we always park in Battersea as well, a nice walk across the bridge always wakes me up!! Hope the pains easing off a bit good sign though Im sure!!!

Helen, thanks for that hun, really made me relax a bit knowing if I have to I can take Boo with me. Obviously its not Friday now, so sat, sun, mon Im covered. If its tuesday it could be a problem but wed is covered too!! (You watch it be tuesday!!)

Hope everyone is ok today, Im willing the phone to ring! Want to know whats happening!! 

xxxx


----------



## Jena

Hi Girlies,

Kate - Glad to hear all went well      keep up the good work!!!!!!

Fluffyhelen - Sorry, don't know if i have said hi or not, if not Hi         thanks for the tip about taking little'un when the time comes!!!!!

As for me, went to gp today and got bloods back so fax them 2morrow already have sniffers so off i go - woo-hoo!!!!!!!

Had a bit of a day of it today, i think it rolled over from yesterday!!! (bad encounter with a vet!!), found the biggest hairiest spider this morning camped up high on the wall...considered my options:

a) Leave it there and ignore it - Impossible 
B) hoover it up and put hoover in garden (incase it lived) - what if i need to hoover again later   
c) throw the yellow pages at it - so thats what i did, got it first time    

Then had to leave house and neighbour tells me she has kindly shoo'd a rat into my garden, thanks!!!! So went to my other neighbours and when Paula answered door i said, is your husband home? she said yes, i said oo, good i need a man!!    she looked at me as if i had gone start raving mad, so i quickly explained about the rat!!!! Finally she understood my sense of humour (i think) smiled back and said she would send him round after he had finished his lunch,   ............but the rat had gone, i am now paranoid its found its way in, if it has i am going to seriously fall out with my neighbour, lol    

Oh well

Love Jena xxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

thanks for the advice on parking girls!! DP said I'd have to walk to the park thou as the lister is just in side conjestion charge!!!!!! but i don't think so he WILL be coming to collect me from right out side the hospital doors other wise I'm not playing no more   Jena and i will be defo milking this for everything i can get   i keep telling dp he should just stab himself with a blank ninjection so he can truly feel what i'm having to do but he ain't havin non of it.....maybe i'll get him when he's asleep  

wow Kate it's just all good news from you at the mo..... i never got my call till about 10 past 4 yesterday but like you i was sat there willing them to ring.

i think we have got a little mixed up on our timing Kate my egg collection is not gonna be till late next week or sat the 28th i think but it may all change after my scan on Friday as you know there really are no rules to this game are there 

side has felt a bit better during the day i think I've nearly drowned in how much water i have drunk.....not good when the nearest loo at work is up 2 flights of stairs lol i think all my work colleague's think I'm already preggers the way i was trotting of up to the loo every half hour. feelin sleepy now thou so think i might have a power nap!!! i think it's the lack of coffee i really do miss my coffee more so then my beer humph     allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

Oooh Jena you were brave! My option would have been number 4, grab Holly and leg it to the car!!!! Hope your day improves soon hun!!

Ally, yup he is right it is the congestion charge at Lister!! I forgot that, oh well dh will have to cough up!!! (mine I mean, not yours!!)

Lena called me bout an hour ago, all is good, have to reduce my injections to 150 and sniffs stay the same, back in on Friday for another scan. Hopefully get all my dates then. Fingers crossed! Ally, at least you get to carry on with your weekend plans!! Who told you the new dates??

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya Kate my dates never changed it has always been next week lol as i said we got in a bit of a fuddle, dd birthday is 29th of April so it's next weekend I'm worried about!!!!!! hopefully I'll be ready to pop middle of next week keep fingers and other bit's crossed for me. and my DP will have to cough up too coz there is no way I'm hiking across that bridge after egg collection no way on this earth so he'll have to stamp up the £8 for the conjestion charge. I'm at the lister on Friday for my scan what time will you be there at?? I'm booked in for quarter past 12   maybe we will run in to each other after all, just me this time as DP has to work   i don't mind really thou gonna maybe do some holiday shopping too xx allyson


----------



## *kateag*

Ah I see, kind of!   Not really switched on me!!!

Im in at 9.15 on friday, I think Liz must be seeing everyone on that day cos she is jam packed! Suits me though cos I can hopefully get back in time to get Holly to nursery and I dont have to wait so long!! 

Im really lucky as dh gets to come with me everytime, its just him and one other in their office. Which is good for me, cos I would have no hope of driving there on my own!! 

Hopefully you will pop wednesday or thursday then! I would quite like to pop on Monday!!!! 
xxxx


----------



## allybee17

yep that is lucky you having DH with you all the time, but mark is the boss and i work with him so it would mean 2 being off on the same day!!!! it's all OK for egg collection and transfer thou just the scans he can't come too   but at least he got to come to the 1st one (it was his day off) 
where about in surrey do you live?? you sound like me there is no way I'd drive to London I'd get so lost even with sat nav and I'd panic!!!!! I'm happy on the train then the walk down to hospital. 
i think you are right about Liz and Friday thou she asked if i could be there at 915 on Friday but there was no way dd don't start school till 830 so i got the last late appointment i imagine I'll be kept waiting for a bit thou  there one thing for sure thou Kate  we'll be doing our 2ww together you'll be testing a few days b4 me never know we might end up giving birth at the same time January time   thats a nice thought ain't it 
allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7

Hello all!

In too much blinking pain to type much, but just to say that I'm on the road again!
Auntie is here - and the ***** is making me pay this month!
I'm in at the Lister at 1.30pm on Friday for my AMH, so I'll miss those of you up there that day.

Got to do most of my bloods again, but they're booked for Monday, and I can have the AMH follow-up cons by phone, so that saves me a long trip.

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

YAY!!! Go Miranda!! The e/s girlies are going up in force on Friday!!

Is your gp doing the other bloods then or are you going back up on Monday as well? Sorry if I am being a bit  

Really pleased she has arrived hun, finally you can get started! You will be able to start in 20 days if all is good!!!  

Maria hows you hun? Hope everything is ok. Thanks for the texts today.  

Just done my injection, they are really starting to sting now, is that normal? Im doing it really slowly and there was hardly anything in it tonight! (2 vials 1 water)  

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi all,

sounds like your all doing ok.
I've booked my follow up consultation at the lister today, its 30 May. gives me something to focus on.

I did a HPT and Im not pregnant - Im not worried though BUT WHERE IS AF? 

Kate - sometimes my injections stung. Have you had any bruises yet? I got one and it was nasty

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Glad you have got the follow up booked hun, who are you seeing?

I have got a couple of bruises yes! I also have funny looking "puncture" wounds!! Glad its ok for it to sting, wondered what was going on!!!

Sorry to hear about the HPT, hope this flipping af arrives soon, is this the only one that has been late? 
xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Yau Thum is my consultant.  Seeing him.

Honestly its too early for me to be pregnant again anyway we was just hoping my body may have been sorted - some ladies pcos clears up after pregnancy....doesn't look like mine did  

I was so sure I ov'd on day 16 aswell.

Nev mind got plans for ivf underway....

Nic x


----------



## honneybee

Hello girls  

Just a short message to say hi.

great  News Kate and Ally and for you as well Miranda. Things are really moving.

You are finally off Jena. I am pleased for you. Waiting around is  bit of a drag.

Nic my appointment is on 30 April what time are you going? I will be there for 11.30. I am not sure who I will be seeing though.

x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Honneybee - mines 30 May. 12.30 I think

Is yours your initial consultation?

night night Im off to bed

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo

Girls

I have been trying to update the list but for some reason the page isnt loading so i will do it tomorrow lunchtime

I wanted to put mirandas details up

and also

Nic i notice ur not on the list 

Can i put u on

Jena u too?

let me know and i will do it tomorrow

Em


----------



## honneybee

Hi Nic.

Yep it sure is! My initial consultation that is. So they have said I will be knocking around for up to 3 hours!! Is that true. I will be flying over that morning so I will have the chidren going to my neighbour's house and they will look after them for the day. They are also our best friends and the children love being with them. I have never left them before so it will be difficult for me but  I didn't know whether they would be allowed to attend with us. I think that they would also be very bored.

I am not sure who I will see as it says in my letter Hussam Abdalla, but I would have though he was a very busy man and I expect to see another one of his colleagues.

Well may be Nic I will see you there.

Hello to you lovely girls out there hope you are fine!


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!!

Bee, I think its best the kids go to your friends, Im sure they would be allowed in, but they would get soooo bored! We were there for a good 4 hours for our initial consult as there were delays and what not, and you need to be able to concentrate as much as poss. Good luck. Yours is 30th april yeah? Nics is 30th may isnt it?!! Dont think you will see each other!!  

Miranda, hope the af is easing up a bit now hun, get some painkillers down you and get out in the sun, roll on tomorrow! What time do you have to leave to get there? 

Maria, hope you are ok hun, working again today? xxx

Jena, hows you!?

Nic hope you are ok too hun.x

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Morning its great to see all of you on treatment at the mo..... not much longer for me to go now as Liz said I had to ring her with my next AF ( 15may) .. I hope I cant start the pill then and maybe that will make me feel like I'm doing something  

I'm quite worried about taking the injections as I HATE needles  but nevermind..... I also hope it wont take long for me to be matched.....

Keep me updated then I know what I have to look forward to.....

Love

Julie x x x x


----------



## *kateag*

Not long to go then Julie til next af!!! Have you got the pill already? 

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Yes I have it ready and waiting.... I want to start and the prob I have I need to know.. when the treatment will be as I need to book the time off work and I cant do that at the last min  Oh and I worried about the injections  

Julie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies how are you all??i see youre all progreesing well.we have got our follow up app next wednesday,what should we expect??what happens??
hayley


----------



## honneybee

You made me laugh Kate   I am glad to see you are on the ball. I told you I was a dizzy mare. No Nic I am afraid I will not see you afterall. My appoint is in April not May like Kate said.   

Luckystars did Lister tell you which pill to take? I have not been on the pill for 9-10 years. I can not remember which one I used to take.

Glad to see you back Hayley are you okay? I hope you get some answers and can start another go.

bee
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Ah I like to make people laugh!! Sorry, Im just glad its not always me!!!

The pill is mycrogynon I think, for most of us, unless you have high BP. Strange thing with that is, I was on the pill for years prior to having Holly and I was completely fine, but this one turned me into a woman from hell!!!   Glad to be off it!!

Hi Hayley, follow up will probably just be standard, nothing was wrong with the quality of the eggs or sperm was it? So it will just be case of it was bad luck, and if you want to go again. 

Who are you seeing? 

Im getting nervous again about tomorrow, praying they give me a date for e/c!! Any "oldies" know if they will? (By old I mean been there done that!!)

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Girlies..

Just a quick one from me as I'm in my lunch hour!

Kate - This "oldie"    thinks you'll def get a date for ec tom!    

Hayley - Hope you're feeling a little better now hun? At my follow up consultation Mohammed briefly went over our treatment, then said we had had "very bad luck" bla bla bla! And to try again as we have high chance of success in the future. Then talked us through the FET procedure which we are doing next and sent us off with px for meds. I made a list of questions to ask, do this hun, it helped!

Hi to everyone else, gotta go.......Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks hun!!!!

My special oldie!!!! 
xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Afternoon ladies

Does anyone know what the follow up appointment costs for us egg sharers?
Forgot to ask when I booked it.

Kate - Im quite certain you'll get a date tomorrow - maybe EC monday??    

Bee - maybe another time ay......Im hoping to have tx July.

Em, hun yes please as I have a date now can I be added to the Lister list (with my two angels please xx) 30 May follow up consultation.

Isnt the weather gorgeous today. I love it outside when its like this.

Sorry to everyone Ive forgot - hope your ok

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya lister ladies

Kate i agree with maria i think u will prob get a EC date i think monday or tuesday

 for tomorows scan

Hayley welcome back  for your appt
cant help much but they will normally go thru the tx with you
if there was a prob with anything discuss ways of improvement

whatever happens hope it goes well and you can find a way forward

Nic will add u to the lis i am not sure what costs are incurred for follow up appts and also not sure if it differs clinic to clinic

Maria hope ur doing ok

Bee hope ur ok

Julie i dont think ur alone with the dislike of needles but i think once u start them ur generally fine

hugs to anyone i missed

Em


----------



## allybee17

humph i feel HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE today my poor belly is so swollen they even noticed at work today!!!!!! any body had problems with numbers 2's whilst stimming i have a bit of a problem and I'm eating so much fruit but nothing is working humph humph. scan 2morro thou better have been lot's of growing action been going on DP been talking to my ovaries too and giving them kisses so I'm sure thats helped   allyson xx


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc testing 08/02 No further update  

Kateag EC 23/04    

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 D/R 06/04 baseline 12/04 stims 12/04 scan 23/04    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   follow up appt 30/03 FET May 

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , awaiting AMH and bloods, start pill 23/04    

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 

Luckystars waiting for 2nd HIV tests in may 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 also awaiting HIV tests in may

Jena on pill waiting to d/r  

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Nic the follow up for e/s is free hun, they did send me an invoice but I spoke to Liam and he sorted it. Are you looking forward to it? 

I hope you are all right and I have a date tomorrow! Monday would be a welcome date, st georges day as well!!!

Hope everyone is ok. 
xxxx


----------



## Jena

Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, how god damn annoying, i have just written a long message to you all with personals and everything, also had a bit of a ramble in it, and it didn't frigging post.....................aaaararrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh will have to do it later now as i have to go......

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

oh Jena poor you!

Kate - not really sure what the point of it is as we know all went well it was after that things went wrong and nothing they do in my next tx can help that. It will be very strange being there again. I'm looking forward to it in the sense it'll be a step closer to achieving our dream though. 

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Thats true, did they suggest you have a follow up or did you and dh decide? 

I hope it goes well though, and you are right one step closer is always nice!!!

Jena, thats just not good enough! We want these personals now!!!   

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Kate - Lena said I had to have one  

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Good old Lena eh! Im sure its all going to be to run over new forms and whats changed hun. Dont worry. Im sure you arent!! You dont sound like a worry wort like me!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Hello again!
Feeling a bit better now - ovaries not throbbing quite so much...
And - wonderfully - my hair's finally back to its soft wispy self after two afs! Pity I've got to bombard my body with hormones agaain, really - be back to haggity hag before you know it.

I'm up at the Lister at 1.30 tomorrow for the AMH, then go to my GP for that massive list of blood tests on Monday. Do I remember right that FSH has to be done day 2-5 of your af? If so I'm in trouble!

They're going to stick me on the pill tomorrow, too, in the assumption that all my bloods are ok again. So I may be back on the road quite soon! No short protocol for me though - I was so looking forward to a shorter process too!

Welcome back Hayley!

Kate - good luck for tomorrow and egg collection next week. So exciting! Lay, chicken, lay...

Jeanette - I tried to text back the other day but I ran out of credit!

Love to Em, Luckystars, Allybee, Honeybee, Nic et al.

xx


----------



## *kateag*

Yup thats right Miranda, they have to be done between day 2 and 5, is Monday day 6? 

Pants, maybe you could ask Lister what they think? If they are sticking you back on the pill then they are expecting everything to be ok, so they may let day 6 be ok? (What time did you start af? If it was after 2ish you could count today as day 1) 

Good luck, all go for you again now hun!!! 

Im up there at 9.15 so we are leaving at 7.30 tomorrow, will let you all know whats happened when I can.........  

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh bum! I'll have to let them know - can't wait another goddam month! But the FSH is over a hundred quid up there... Plus, it has to be done in the morning, doesn't it?

Yes, technically it would still be day 5 on Monday, as I started at lunchtime yesterday. MAYBE it'll be ok.

Thank God you pointed out that it's still day five-ish on Monday morning! I would have been fretting about that.

Happy scanning!

xx


----------



## allybee17

hello girls   miranda if you get the fhs test done on the  good ole NHS it's £40 thats how much i had to pay.... we got nothing free from the NHS even had to pay for DP HIV test!!!!!! 

i'm about to leave for lister twice in 1 week going for 2nd stimming scan....figers crossed my lovely follies have grown a bit   dp gave them another good talking too this morning lol.

kate hope you got your ec date today you'll be home bfore me so i'll catch up later anyway must get going ciao for now hope you all have a lovely day xx allyson


----------



## Jena

Hi Girls,

Lets try this again...........................

Kate - Good luck today    

Miranda - Good luck it'll be fine you'll see   

Heffa - Yes please add me to list

Ally - Good luck    

Hello to everyone else      

I am waiting for Lena to call to tell me when to start sniffing, my lady was in yesterday for a scan. I asked Lena what she has to do and she said she goes on pill same as me then she sniffs. So all being well i should be on drugs next week,     (people already think i am, lol)..........

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

It's such a lottery, isn't it? I got all my bloods free from my GP. He was umming and ahhing and I said, 'well it would be nice if the NHS did SOMETHING for me...'  

So the FSH would be infinitely preferable down here methinks.

Sorry Jena - I didn't include you on that last message - what am I like! There are so many of us now it's hard to list. 

ANYway, I'm off to walk the doggies before the long trip to Londres - hope the traffic's behaving!

Laters

xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Kate good luck for today Hun let Me know how u got on>>   

Good lucky to anybody that is going to the Lister today 

Jena - where have u been Hun Ive missed ya... 

Well I look forward to seeing how people have got on today I'm at work tonight so I will check the updated messages when I get home from work about 2230ish 

Love 

Julie  x x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!!

Im back, it looks like its all go for monday, but I have to wait for the phone call to see what my estrogen levels are and to find out if I need another menopur tonight or not!! So nervous! Was hoping to have been told there, but I suppose a few more hours wont make any difference, have been waiting a long time to get just this far!!! My biggest follie is now a whopping 21mm, so that will probably be no good by monday, but I have around 14 at 18-20mm and a few others at 14-18mm. My left ovary is a big squiffy on the screen but Liz said its not a problem as they will push me around a bit til they get to it!!   Sooooooo Nervous!! I am staring at my phone willing it to ring, but it probably wont til 4ish!!! I have my list of instructions though!!
Liz was really sweet when I left, said she hoped to see me in about 5 weeks for a "nice" scan, as she also does the pg scans, and I love her soooo much Im hoping I get that far and can have one! (wont tell dh the cost though )

Miranda, good good, monday is day 5 thats fine!! My gp wanted to charge me for my bloods the second time, because it wasnt for anything "medical" hmmmmm, ok!? So lucky I had mine done at a hospital app. Glad yours is helping though. Good luck with AMH, bout 5-7 days for the results. 

Ally, good luck for the scan hun, hope those follies have grown and mulitplied!!! You probably been in and out now, get that blood off to the courier! Are you in again on monday? 

Nic, hows you today hun? 

Jena, have you had your call yet? YAY to sniffing next week! We all go from popping pills, to sniffing to injecting, could get arrested if someone heard us lot talking! 

Lucky hope work goes well, what a yucky time to finish! I used to work at a nursing agency and did the evening shift, which was 7 -midnight, so dh could get in at 6 and we swap over! I worked til midnight tue, wed and friday and then started at 8am on a saturday (til 7pm!?) Was HORRID!

Maria, hows you today? Any sign of af yet?? I hope it shows its face for you next week hun, you can get started. 

Hope everyone is ok, hope I havent missed anyone out? Sorry if I have, bit hyper hyper!! 


xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Kate - glad all is looking good, hope they call soon. I love Liz shes brilliant.

Miranda, hope traffice wasnt too bad for you - how long does it take to drive from your end of the world? I normally go by train (about an hour and a half) contemplating driving a few times on next cycle, i hate trains but then I hate driving also....hmm.

Ally, hope your follies are getting nice and juicy   

Julie - hope the day goes quick for you.

Hi everyone else.
Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~*

forgot to say Miranda you niece is a cutey!

As for me nothing exciting.....getting my housework out of the way, still waiting for AF - dont think its going to happen though which messes me up for my day 3 hormone profile that Lena says I need to have done. Last time I never as Dr Thum said I didnt need to -hopefully he will say the same again. 

Nic x


----------



## Jena

Hey you lot,   

Heffa - Thanks for adding me to list (i feel part of the team now, lol)    

Julie - I'm sorry i missed you too, have spent a couple of days playing agony aunt to friends!!!!    

Miranda - If you don't wanna talk to me...........     (i struggle to keep up too!!!)

Kate - OOoooooooo, how exciting     , Liz is really really nice isn't she, i love her too!!!!!!!!!

Nic - I am willing aunt flo to come stay with you..........

Ally - How you doing?

As for me, Lena hasn't called me back yet, but i think thats because i told her that i normally have enough eggs for 3 of us so told her to line up another lady!!!!!! That'll having her running around........

Hope i haven't forgotton anyone (if i have SORRY)

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## allybee17

hello girlys I'm back and yep I'm now the proud owner of 28 follies I've got 15 on left side and about 13 on right, the lady who scanned me 4got her name not ally thou!!! said all looking really good womb is looking fab too. yep Kate i am back up on Monday and like you just waiting on a call to see if my meds have to change Annette thinks they are gonna say to reduce the injections!!! also said egg collection should be Wednesday   Annette asked how i was feeling i said I'm OK she said bet you just want it over with now....to which i replied i don't know as I'm not sure I'm ready for disappointment i think she felt a bit sad for me.... but i have to start thinking it's gonna be good news at least i know I'm gonna get another shot if it don't work this time as I'm sure I'm gonna have more then 8 eggs in my big fat juicy ovaries   great news for you Kate again are you a bit like me pinching yourself thinking it's not real i really did not think it'll be going as well as it has...waiting for an upset!!!!!! 

i was at lister for ages today was so so so busy there i was waitinf for over an hour today!!! but i don't mind really like pepole watching   anyway must go collect dd allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

Blimey Ally, I had a feeling you were going to end up with loads!!! Hope you not feeling too bloated!! Did Liz (think thats who you had, room 1?) say what size they were? Keep drinking!!

Check out my new ticker........    Just had my call from Annette, got to do my pregnyl injection tomorrow at 9pm. No drugs on sunday at all except my metformin!!! I'm so so so so SO nervous!!!!


xxxx


----------



## allybee17

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy go Kate go Kate go Kate      I'm so excited for you  
Annette must have been doing all the calls she has just rung me to say to reduce the menpour down to 150 so it's halved. i think I'm getting excited too now. I'm trying really hard to drink as much as i can but i can't stop peeing!!!!!!! lol 
Kate my biggest real worry with all this was not making enoughs as you know my fsh level was 11.5 so thats quite high as they like you below 10 but it just go's to show you really thats it's not an exact science, I'm just glad that hopefully if it don't work they will let me egg share again,
anyway congrats again Kate i bet you have rung all your family and friends to give them the good news xx bet DH is over the moon allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

I have rung dh and my parents but I havent told anyone else we are having IVF again, as last time I couldnt be doing with telling everyone it was cancelled!! 

You def sound like you have loads and loads of follies! Hopefully on mondays scan you will get the go ahead for wednesday!! 

I know, the peeing is a nightmare, I am forever up and down to the loo, although its got less now so I must be getting used to the fluid intake!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Well done Kate and Ally! (Wasn't that a TV sitcom?)
I'm a bit more hopeful, reading your news, that I can get my ovaries to perform this time.
But they seem to want me on the same protocol, weirdly. Still, they'll have a better idea when the AHM comes back I guess.

Hooray! for more egg collections on this board! We ought to start a count - an egg count of all the eggs we produce as a group! It wouldn't be a ticker I guess... maybe there's a way of recording all our eggs?

It takes between two and a half and three and a half hours each way, Nic. Not too bad, but not like popping next door!
Driving is MUCH better than public transport. Quicker, saner, and you get to park very close in Battersea park - which is a lovely place considering it's cheek by jowel with a bloody power station!

Right - must have a cuppa - I'm parched after the journey!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya..

Kate & Ally - Well done girlies!! You are both doing so well   Lots of eggies coming for both of you, and your recipients!      Six weeks ago since I had ec, seems like months ago now! I was sooo nervous too but it was better than I thought and I really felt looked after so don't worry about a thing girls. In reply to your pm Kate - Def wear something comfy like a tracksuit, I wore stretchy trousers and glad I did because I did feel a little sore around the lower tum afterwards. We stayed at a hotel the night before so I just showered and dressed in the morning and we walked to Lister. No make up, deodarants or lotions! (No cup of tea either  ) Thank god it was only 7am, not many people around to scare silly at that time of day!  

Hello to everyone else    

Still no af for me    I've a feeling I'm gonna be testing while on holiday at this rate!  

Maria xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Ally fab news on the follies!!

I reckon the Lister will be busy counties eggies next week  

So all you ladies that drive......the part of london you have to go through to get to Battersea is it nightmare busy busy horrid driving or is it ok? think I would have to drive through Lewisham. Do you all use sat nav?

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

No deodrant? They didnt tell me that?? Just says no make up jewellery or nail polish? 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kate -   I wasn't told either, just didn't want to take the risk! I'm hoping I didn't smell   too late now anyhow! They even taped up my tummy button bar with that really sticky tape, took days to pluck up the courage to take it off just incase it hurt my poor tum. 

You know you'll be testing on the LUCKY 7th!!    xx


----------



## *kateag*

Noooo I wont will I?! How cool is that! I hope it prooves to be lucky for me!! - Im sure you didnt smell hun! Am I allowed to wash my hair the night before and sort of straighten it out? I wont go mad obviously but I need to straighten my curly fringe!!

Im really sorry that last post was so selfish of me, Miranda, Im glad you got the test done and you are now on the pill!! yay!! Hopefully not too long on it and they get you matched. I was surprised to be put on the same protocol as I had read that going on the pill, then sniffing can sometimes shut you down too much which is why its hard to kick start it again, but they obviously know what they are doing! Apparently its decided what dose you should be on by various things, the fsh being the main decider. So last time they would have put you on the lowest dose for your fsh, this time they will do the highest. Good luck, I am keeping it all crossed!!! 

Nic, my dh doesnt use sat nav but the only nightmare bit, traffic wise for us, is streatham, not because of being stuck in  traffic, but cos they dont care how they drive! We go up through thornton heath, brixton, streatham and into battersea. Still takes a good few hours though, but I cant stand getting the train gets me all stressed! If you give yourself enough time, set the sat nav you should be fine hun, honest. Park in Battersea park though as across the bridge is now congestion charge  

Ally, hows you hun?? Still excited?? 

Maria, looking forward to the weekend off? I really hope af arrives soon, when is your holiday booked for

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

mjp

ha ha i had to have me navel and nipple ring stuck down by a lady nurse in there,veryy embaracing.lucky i was all on me own in a single room watchin sky


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kate - Course you can hun, I washed mine morning before ec. Re text - Don't think it matters if you use pessaries in the morning or evening but I chose evening just before going to bed, simply because i'd be lying down and it would give them chance to absorb, they are a bit messy! Some girls use the back door as they say it's not as messy but i didn't fancy that!!!   

Miranda - I'm hoping to start pill anyday when af decides to show her face   Gonna be on it for 21 days, then i'll be having blasts transfered 14 days or so after that, so depending on how long you're on the pill while being matched we may be testing around the same time!   Probably not worked that out right?!

Hayley - Nipple ring! Ouch!!! I've decided to take my tummy button bar out as soon as i'm preggers, well when i'm past 12 weeks!

We go on holiday 30th June, hoping to have tested by then!


----------



## Miranda7

Ditto the ouch! for the nipple ring! You'd better watch that when your pups go nuts in pregnancy!  

Yay, for us doing this together again Maria! Reckon we'll be successful this time...

Nic - we come up the M3, go through Richmond and head for the M4/A4 Hammersmith. Then it's really simple - we skirt round the congestion charge - literally see the C signs to the left all the way from Earls Court - and up the Embankment. When you see the Lister you need to hang a right over the bridge and as soon as you are over the bridge the entrance to the park is on your right.
We were so surprised at how simple it was, and we don't have sat-nav.
It's £1.80 for an hour, £3.60 for two. There's a lovely Italian cafe in the park, and you can feed the ducks, go on a trike ride, row a boat or paddle a pedalo - it's lovely.
Where are you coming from?

xx


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks Maria, I was going for evening as well, same reasons!! 

Miranda, I didnt realise there was all that available at the park! I have been soooo many times!!! Will have to take Holly back up there and do some of that in the summer. 

Hayley, ouch ouch to the nipple ring!   I took my belly ring out when I was pg with Holly I still have half a hole but the bar wont go all the way through now. And my tattoo is slightly off now!  

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya everyone Kate yep still excited.... just want Monday out the way and an actual date..... DP just said he's off on Monday so he's coming with me for scan. if egg collection is Wednesday when do you reckon the transfer will be sat??


just read the parking charge!!! what if you wanna park all day is there a tariff for that??

we may have to take dd with us on egg collection day!!! have to throw a sikky for her at school 

another question i got all my drugs last Thursday everything including  2 packs of pessaries, i know they are for after egg collection but what are they for 


i agree Lister is gonna be very busy next week egg counting i hope there are loads for them to count up 

are you freezing anything Kate?? i feel really bad as we are not.... and my friend has just had a BFN and can't make no more eggs so i feel very guilty about just letting my ones go!!! wish i could just give her a few!!! allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

It depends hun, if you get a few all going the same rate they will want to take them to blast so it could be day 5. Anywhere between day 3 and 5. 

Dh says the max parking at battersea is 12 hours, but he says he thinks!! Something around £18 for that. Im not sure though, will have to look on Monday!! 

The lovely pessaries are for after ec and they have the progesterone needed to keep the pregnancy going until the placenta takes over, you will get told what to do, but its one a day from the day after e/c. How many did you get out of interest?? I have 30 and I am sure other girls have only got 15. I did ask how many I am meant to use and Annette said one a day. Bit strange, cos they wouldnt give me a months worth unless they knew I was pg would they? 

DUH. I have just seen you said 2 packs of pessaries!! That answers that then!!!

Not sure about freezing, we have said um and ah at the moment, we were so shocked to get this far, we dont want to jinx anything at the mo, but I dont think we will. I dont know.  

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Well I have only just got home so I'm not happy ..I hate shifts.... Nights tomorrow never mind.. 

I'm so pleased for u all that have been to the Lister today and have got good news!!!!  .. I wish I was a that stage.. but as they say everything comes to those who wait!!!!

I have finished Apr's AF so when May's AF arrives I hope Liz will tell me to start taking the pill!! ( at least then it would feel like I'm doing something)..

Well I'm going to have some Icecream and then I'm going to go to bed as Ive had a long day and my bed is calling me..... 2 more days at work and then 4 days off wooohooo..

Night speak tomorrow...

Love

Julie xx xxx


----------



## Jena

Hi Girls,

Kate -      To you

Ally -      and you

Not much going on with me, just waiting still.....   

Hello to everyone, Julie we will catch up real soon  

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## allybee17

thanks Jena and Julie the waits the killer i can tell you i waited 6 months b4 i started it really did do my head in lol but once it starts thats it your off........ you ain't got time to breath it's one thing after another but all SO very exciting   have faith you'll get there and you'll be on here telling all the Lady's in waiting the same thing as I've just said   Lister are very good thou, i kept thinking they have forgotten about me it's taking so long but they don't  

funny thing last night even thou I've redused the menpour by half it really stung going in last night   bit strange as all the others have been fine!!!!!! not many jabs to go now thou  

thanks for imfo on the "lovely pessaries" so looking forward to those   i just thought they were to prevent infection, never got told what they were for at the hospital, even the pharmacy guy (quite fit) said it was strange i was collecting then so early!!!! but guess Annette wanted me to have everything in one go. lol and yer Kate i have 2 packs 

wow parking ain't gonna be cheap then!!! DP is gonna drive us to our scan on Monday so he can suss out how to get into battersea park we have sat nav so hopefully it'll go OK   anyway chicks off to do some house work I'll be around later xx allyson


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls 

Jena, thanks for the good luck! Not long to go hun, and Ally is right, it just flies past its silly! We werent expecting our tx to start til the end of april, but then suddenly it was all bought forward and bam, there we are! 

Ally, same here! I reduced mine to 150 and it stung like hell, I asked dh what he had done wrong!! He isnt going to be in by 7 tonight, which is when I have to do my last menopur, so I had to mix my own last night so I could practise for today! Thankfully he will be in by 9 which is when I need to do the pregnyl, bit worried about that as its going to be freezing!! 
Nobody told me about the pessaries either, and last time I didnt collect them at the same time as everything else, but obviously Annette likes us to get it all in one go, cos I was the same. 

Maria, any sign of the old bag yet? Hope she turns up soon! Are you starting the pill on day 2 like normal or is it a different start day? 

Miranda, hope you are ok today hun, and the pill not causing any nasty s/e yet. Did they say when the results would be back? 

Lucky, roll on the days off eh!! What do you do?? 

Nic, any sign of af for you 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Ah well, I don't actually start the pill till Monday - Annette set me straight. I have to have the FSH on Mon, so I can't mess with my hormones till then.

This time it feels as if I have to tell them a lot, rather than the other way around! I'm getting mixed messages all over the shop!

I write things down though - so paranoid I'll screw things up that I have to!

I've booked a telephone consultation with Dr P on Monday week, by which time my results will be through. They should be through by Friday, but I was advised to wait till the Monday just in case they weren't.

I've got my sniffers as well, so I'm ready to go when the time comes. Not looking forward to the downregging at all!

It's when you start the stims it seems to fly past. The rest of it is.... interminable...
STILL, I'm going to paint the garage door today, and go to the dump with a load of non-Freecyclables, as soon as I get my **** in gear - about after the third cup of tea I think.
That should keep my mind off things!


----------



## *kateag*

That makes sense I suppose! Otherwise the fsh and lh would be slightly off!! Roll on Monday then, have a big blow out weekend if I were you!! 

I know what you mean, about feeling like you are telling them, you def feel more in control of certain points second time round, which is good as you relax more. You wont screw anything up though hun, impossible. Just get the rose quartz out   

Hope the garage door is looking good, what colour is it now?

Boo and I are having a lazy day today, took dh to work this morning, my parents popped round to say hi, then we are going to pick dh up and have a yummy takeaway. Tomorrow Im going to hit tescos with a vengance, then off to my Parents for dinner, and madam is staying the night. Very much looking forward to my drug free day!!

Hope everyone is out enjoying the sunshine today, none of us are running the marathon are we  

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Well I thought I would say hi ... Kate how did tescos go.... I'm leaving my shop st tescos until Monday....

Jena I Hope Ur well ... I'm just going to have a sleep soon as Ive had a huge headache for the last few days and I'm off to work at 7pm and I have to work until 3am   nevermind... while you  are sleeping some of us have to protect the streets........

I know this sounds sad but  I'm counting down the days until my next AF..... ...

Good luck to everybody who are having scans on Monday ? I hope everybody is having a good Saturday afternoon......   ...

Well I hope to speak to you tomorrow when I get up off nights 

Love Julie xx-xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Julie are you a police woman then? Protecting the streets?

I am hitting tescos tomorrow!! Cant do shopping on a saturday would drive me insane all those people!!!  

Doesnt sound sad counting down the days at all hun, we all do it! You should do yourself a ticker!! Its great watching the dates tick down!!

Better get ready to do my last menopur and get dh. Have done my last sniff, felt strange!! They all have to be done by 7pm so last sniff was 3.30 and last injection will be 5ish!!! 

Woooo scary!!!

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girls..

Still no af for me    I really think I ovulated 13th/14th April so maybe It'll arrive around the 27th? I'll be really impressed if it does arrive then as I've never tried to track ovulation before. Then I can start the pill (day 1 this time!   ) We had a copy of the letter sent to my gp from lister today - It said that our ivf cycle unfortunately ended in a biochemical pregnancy and then spontaneous early miscarriage   felt so sad reading those words!  

Jena and Julie - Just like you I can't wait even to just start pill popping, makes you feel at least you are doing something! Funnily I loved being on the pill last time, felt less hormonal!   Are you in the police hun? My other half is a DC  

 to everyone else, my mind has suddenly gone blank!    Will maybe write a bit more later  

Maria xx


----------



## Jena

Hi Girls,

How is everybody on this fine bright day........   

Kate - Tomorrow will drag something terrible....

Maria - I'll do af dance for you..      

Julie - Soon be days off hun, then you can have a good lie in and chat to moi...   

Everyone else hi. I have been shopping, littl'un has been kitted out for the summer, so has dh, i am still refusing to buy clothes.........on the hope i won't be needing them      
As for waiting, i am used to it, this will be cycle 6, i am just at the point that as soon as i decide to do tx i want it over......... 

Love Jena xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

What Jena - you going to join a nudist camp!!!     
I know what you mean though - here's crossing everything for all of us!

Wow Maria - I keep thinking I should keep an eye on my ovulation, but keep thinking also, in my situation, wassapoint? I may do it if this fails and we go for donor sperm I guess.
I think the drugs really bugger your cycle up. I went through feeling Auntie-ish every single morning for two weeks last month and the month before, but nothing happened. Fortunately it finally did.
The drugs are such bad news, really - wish they would try out that IVM thing here that they're doing in Scandinavia - no hideous drugs, apparently.

Yay - last sniff and jab Kate! You must be like a kid on Christmas Eve I'm thinking?

hello everyone else!


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!

Maria hope this old witch arrives bl**dy soon!! You must be mad though, cant believe the pill made you feel less hormonal!? Sorry that the letter was sad to read, its horrible actually seeing it written down.   Not long til your freezer babies will be all warm and snuggled. 

Miranda, I agree, we would have loved to have done IVM, works brilliantly for women with pco/s as well. The only clinic in England is Oxford that are doing this at the moment!! Maybe one day they will all start doing it. I also gave up tracking the ovulation! I spent about 8 months on a fertility "course" for oxford uni, I was sent pee sticks, ovulation monitors, graphs, the lot and it was great being told the EXACT date to have    and we concieved our second baby on it, but it was obviously really hard with the old   not playing ball!! 

Jena, Im with you on the clothes not wanting any!! Im loving all the smock tops out at the moment, cos they will be perfect when we are all preggers!!!

Dh is now mixing my trigger shot!!!   I think I had an air bubble in the one earlier, cos it poured with blood as I took the needle out! Wont be mixing them myself anymore then!!! 

Oooooh err mrs!!! Im a bit wibbly now!!!
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

I was listening in to the pharmacist yesterday and she said it wasn't harmful to inject air, as it wasn't going into a vein - felt very reassured by that!

Next time I won't waste half the drugs into the air and just squidge it all in, I think.

So they are actually doing IVM in this country? Any idea how much it costs? Hideous price? My mum and dad are going to pay for our first cycle, even if I can't share, so if it was about the same price I might think of going up there if it turns out I can't share.
Don't like the immense drug protocol involved. The Menopur is great, but it comes months after you start on the crucifying pill/dr drugs. I don't even take painkillers that much!
It's probably chasing a dream, but I would like to do this without the drugs...

Ekk! Trigger shot!!!! It's all about to go WHOOSH! down the tubes to be fertilised and turn into humungous numbers of babies!!!! Faaaabulous. 
Keep that rose quartz by your side!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

I've never tracked ovulation before, also didn't see the point with blocked tubes!! But had ovary pain and so assumed it may be ovulation? What with all last months activity they may still be a little delicate! Probably wasn't anyway, this pco has made sure my cycles have never been regular  

What's IVM? If it's good for women with pco/s then I want to know about it


----------



## *kateag*

Here you go girlies, took this from the Oxford Fert Clinic page. 

The cost is around £2610 for the actual tx, along with about £600 (I think, web page is a bit off alignment?) for the drugs. So a little cheaper than ICSI. 

In January 2007 we were the first unit in the country to be allowed by the HFEA to offer in-vitro maturation (IVM) of oocytes as a fertility treatment.

IVM is a suitable alternative to standard IVF for women <36 years of age who have polycystic ovaries on ultrasound scan. For other women IVF is likely to be a better treatment.

IVM involves taking immature eggs from unstimulated ovaries and then maturing them in the laboratory followed by their fertilisation using ICSI. Embryos are then transferred to the womb a few days later. The egg collection is performed in the same way as a standard IVF collection. Since no ovarian stimulation is required there is no need to buy and take daily gonadotropin injections for 2 weeks and no need to sniff a drug for 3 weeks before that. This means IVM is safer (no risk of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome), cheaper (no need to buy injectable drugs) and quicker.

Around 400 babies have been born from IVM worldwide and to date there have been no safety concerns. However IVM is not as established a treatment as IVF.

As no ovarian stimulation is used it is vital that the womans ovaries contain a large number of resting 2-8mm follicles so that a satisfactory number of immature eggs are retrieved. The pregnancy rate is low for women with normal ovaries and 20-30% for women <36 with polycystic ovaries. In Oxford IVM will initially be offered to this group of women. The cost of IVM is the same as an IVF cycle (see price list) except that the IVM cost includes ICSI as standard and the drug costs are significantly less.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hope Im allowed to post that? We were looking at it as next step, should this one not work. 

Im all triggered, not sure what if anything is happening to my follies, but I tell you its soooo nice to not have any drugs to take now! 

xxxx


/links


----------



## Jena

Hi Girls,

If i were to go to a nudist camp, one look at my saggy flab, stretch marks that looks like a map of britain, not to mention more hair than big foot.........i would probably clear the site in seconds, still at least i'd get good seats in the club house   

Just been reading about that IVM, i had not heard of it before either.....However i have had ivf cycle at oxford and they don't put you out for ec, they give you pethidine (or substitute), really uncomfortable and quite painful!!!!!!! I was there 6 years ago...... Both cycles was very painful, i had 30 eggs both times, looked like i was 6months pg, was sick and had very bad stomach pains (hyper) and they didn't seem to notice!!! I unfortunatley was too naive then to know what was wrong (didn't know about FF then) to be fair didn't know anything about ivf then!!!!!

So is everyone having to pay for drugs and tests then? The only thing we pay for is the HFEA licence, everyone has to pay for that tho

Love Jena xxx

post amended by moderator


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc testing 08/02 No further update  

Kateag EC 23/04 ET 26/04    

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 EC 26/04    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   follow up appt 30/03 FET May 

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , awaiting AMH and bloods, start pill 23/04 cons appt 30/04    

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 2nd go approx aug 07 

Luckystars waiting for starting pill and 2nd HIV tests in may 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 also awaiting HIV tests in may

Jena on pill waiting to d/r  

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7

We all have to pay the HFEA, but many of us are having to pay the extra £1,080 for ICSI, as the quality of our dh's sperm is an issue.
We don't have to pay for the drugs - though in some egg share schemes, such as salisbury, you do.
Gawd - I know it was six years ago, but you must have been fuming with them for allowing you to hyper that badly!
Science has come on a bundle since then I guess.

So IVM isn't that good for me? Do I read that right? Best for women with PCOS?
Darn. I'd like to try it though, as my body went into shock with all the drugs last time I think!


----------



## luckystars

Well I can now say Morning ....

I have just got home I got off an hour early   so I'm pleased. Kate I work for the police yes but I'm NOT a police officer... I take the 999 calls and the dispatch them to the officers.. However because we have so many staff at the moment as a few WP C's are PG.. I have been asked if I wanted to go out in the back of the police cars...  Sometimes its good fun!!!

Friday and Saturday nights are very busy so when my boss said I could go this early I didn't say NO... It gives me the chance to have a  ..Well I hope everyone had a good Saturday night ...

Kate not long to go now before E/C - 

Jena - I hope Ur well Hun I hope we can chat soon..

And I hope I get to speak to everyone Else 2morrow?

Love Julie x x x


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girlies.

Julie, wow, sounds like a good job, naff hours but interesting eh? And going in the back of a police car eh!?! Cool!!! 

Jena, same as Miranda, HFEA, and ICSI fee, which has now gone up Miranda, the total is almost £1400 now.  Still, if it works eh! I dont think the IVM would be an option for you hun, if you have lovely clear ovaries then they probably wont be able to do the tx.

Dont think I could handle being awake for the e/c!!! And as for pethedine?! I had that when I was having Holly and I will never ever EVER have that stuff again. Honestly, I could feel all the pain, but I just couldnt speak or keep my eyes open. Felt like being stuck inside my own body!! Was horrid! And Holly was completely dopey for 2 days and wouldnt take any milk, she had to be cup fed by the midwives. Was horrible horrible. 

Maria, any news?! I am sure you are sick of us asking! (sorry if you are )

Well on my drug free day I am hitting tescos, then I am going to my parents to sit in the garden and have a yummy home cooked dinner. Cant wait. Dh is finishing at 3ish today, so hopefully a good day all in all.

Getting butterflies about tomorrow now. Praying nothing goes wrong 

Hope everyone is ok, and enjoying the sunshine, Miranda you must have something garden wise planned?! I have my rose quartz by the way!! 

post amended by moderator
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Well, I'm trying in vain to rearrange the rocks round the pond to look natural! We dug it last year, and the ricks that came out of the ground were perfect to go round it - the back garden used to be where American GIs parked their tanks during the war, so there was a fait bit of hardcore there!
It looked great, except you could still see bits of black pond liner, so I'm trying again. Damn heavy...

I've transplanted two large heathers to somewhere they won't p*ss me off so much, and I got a new mini-greenhouse yesterday, as my seed-growing operation had outgrown the piddly one I had!
So... more sowing seeds I reckon. Plus another trip to the dump - we got cushions for our swinging seat yesterday! Mint condition and sooo comfy, to idle away the time I don't have!

Honestly girls, in five years' time this garden is gonna win prizes. Even if I have to bribe the judges   

Thanks for the tip on pethardine! I won't be having any of THAT. Sounds truly hideous!
Christ, might have known the price would go up. My salary doesn't go up! Not by that bloody margin anyway.
Don't stress about tomorrow! What can you possibly DO to make it different now? Besides, you'll be asleep... Now think yummy dinners and forget eggs altogether! Unless you're having omlette for dinner, that is...


----------



## *kateag*

No thank goodness! No omlette!!!   I cant stand eggs!!!  

Garden sounds fab!!! You could give Charlie and Alan a run for their money! 

Right, I need to get madam ready and away from Dora the Explorer so I can get on the road!!

Byeeee

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Morning Everyone,

Kate what time to u have to be there 2morrow hun 

Love 

Julie xx


----------



## Miranda7

God, I am SO suggestible! As soon as I wrote that I thought, mmmn, omlette... and here I am, eating one!
Put too much salt and pepper in it, but delicious anyhoo. It'll sustain me through my sowing.

It strikes me that gardening is much like this fertility lark.You make all the preparations, keep watering and wait... and hope...
I just hope that in a few months I'll have nasturtiums everywhere and a growing bump.


----------



## Jena

Everyone,

Kate - Good luck for tomorrow, happy clucking!!!!  

Miranda - I am terrible in the garden, the only thing i can grow is weeds!!!!  Sooo frustrating!!!

I must of got a little confused about money etc, sorry. As for Oxford, yes i was a little annoyed with them but that was more 2 years after when i realised what it was!!! (hindsight huh!!). 
Kate - I know what you mean about Pethidine, i won't touch it either, the last time i had that was awful, i had a ruptured ectopic and was screaming in pain, so they give me p, which sticks me on another planet, makes me feel sick (already had empty stomach) not to mention feeling out of control, horrible when you are in so much pain. Anyway, after the op the next day, i woke up in agony (cesarian scar), so i asked for pain relief so they said they would give me an injection, i went nuts, in the end they had to call dh in to calm me down cos i wouldn't let them near me!!! Told them that if they came near me with another needle when i could get up they better run cos i would have em, lol....... oh dear!!!! I did apologise and explain it to them once i was fully with it   

Julie - When you off?

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## allybee17

HELLO everyone hope you've all had a fab day in the sun, we've been very busy homebase then home for a BBQ and then a bike ride was a bit worried as we ended up on a bumpy road worried for my follies i know this is a silly question but can they fall off   that sounds really silly now I've asked it but i was worried!!!!

Good luck Kate for 2morro can't wait to find out how you get on I'm sure your gonna lots of little eggys 

I'll be at the lister from about 11 but i don't suppose I'll see you up there.

we have not paid our licence fee yet who do you make the cheque too lister or the ****?? and also when we we first started all this we were told to save all receipts for travel expenses so we could get reimbursed have any of you's done this?? right of for a shower will be thinking about you Kate good luck again xx allyson


----------



## Miranda7

Travel expenses? Not heard a whisper of that We'd love that - so skint! However, if it's just going to get passed on to the recipient in our case I guess I'd rather not. Maybe your recipient's said they want to pay your travel? That would be ok, if they'd offered.

The details for cheques is on your bill - I don't think it's either. Think it's their financial bods you make a cheque out to, but if you look at the bill it'll all become clear.

Ach - aching all over from another hard day in the garden! But the lamb is roasting, the bread is baking and I'm going to collapse as soon as it's out.

How close are YOU to egg collection, Kate? Excited? I'm all excited for you!


----------



## *kateag*

Hello!!

Oooooh, scary scary!! Look at the time!! In 12 hours god knows what will be happening!!

Ally, travel expenses??!  Blimey! Never heard this!! We have spent a fortune on petrol and parking! But likewise I wouldnt really want the recipient paying it, Lister yeah no prob! Also, we havent paid yet either. We are waiting on the big lump coming in on wednesday, which would have been perfect timing if the tx hadnt been bought forward! Sorted it with Liam though before he went on holiday, and hopefully all will be well tomorrow, if not they will have to have a cheque! (No idea who to write it out to though we paid cash last time!) 

Maria, hope you  had a lovely day out today hun in the sunshine. 

Miranda, wow the gardening sounds busy busy!! No wonder you are shattered!! I spent the whole day sitting under a parasol, Holly running riot in the garden having a giggle with my mum and dad! Dh finished work early so it was lovely!

Jena & Julie hows you girlies

Im having some chocolate tonight, very naughty I know but I got this far so I doubt a bit of chocie will hurt will it? Holly is fast asleep at my Mum & Dads, and dh is on the sofa watching some boxing thing? 

Im SO nervous!!! 

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oooh, Ally no they cant fall off hun!!   Just might be a bit uncomfy for you!!

And Miranda, omlette, yuck yuck yuck!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

No no - yum, yum, YUM! Really. Unless you don't like eggs of course.  

Seedlings all bedded in - I've doubled up, with leaves in the greenhouse AND the veg patch, so I will have leaves no matter what, methinks.

How will you ever sleep tonight for excitement? I don't think I could! Have to overdose on Horlicks.
Gawd, my lamb was perfect - soft and juicy. But I'm now anaethsatised with red wine and food, so I'll say g'night. Till tomorrow, my wee chicken! Happy egg bearing!

Wishing you and your eggs as restful a night as poss.

xx


----------



## *kateag*

Night night hun!!! Enjoy your sleep!!

Love the wedding picture by the way!!

(Cant sleep wont sleep by the way!, good job I am having a GA tomorrow, wonder if I will feel refreshed!)

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

If only you could have a GA tonight! That's the way I'd feel anyway. If one could only guarantee a good night before something this important it'd be ok, wouldn't it?

Still, the excitement's good! I - wonderfully - have the day off tomorrow, so I shall be checking back every so often to see how you're doing. I'm guessing we won't know anything till at least 4pm? 

I'd like it to be like the lottery, really - little eggs rolling out as the audience claps!  
Can you smuggle in a webcam?

xx


----------



## Jena

Good morning girls,

Just popped in to say hi, thinking of Kate today........can't wait to find out how she got on   so excited for her.

How is everyone else? 

Miranda - You definatley got green fingers, the only thing i can grow is weeds!!!!!!    sooo annoying, i love flowers......

Ally - I have never been reimbursed either and like the others i don't think i would be comfortable if it was my lady having to do the paying, Lister yes, her no. She has enough to pay for  

Anyway, thats all from me, boring i know...........

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

I feel like that too, Jena, sometimes - especially as the bindweed is already throttling the life out of my plants!
I planted loads of June-flowering bulbs last year, ready for open gardens, but they've already been and gone!
I've definitely got better at gardening as I've got older and more patient. But I'm still quite impatient - I want trees to grow six foot as soon as I plant them!

It's raining today down here - the first rain for weeks, so I hope it really tips down.

Just had all my bloods done again at the GP's. Hope I never have to have them again!
Do you still have to inform the insurance companies if you have an HIV test? I haven't as i don't think it's anyone's business, especially as there's no risk I have it.


----------



## Jena

Miranda - I have never told them.......its not life threatening, its a protocol you HAVE to do for tx, otherwise you wouldn't be doing it........well thats how i see it    

As for your gardening talk you may as well of spoken in japanese!!!!    I did understand the rain tho, cos its raining up here.....

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Kate just wanted to let u know Im thinking of u today hun xxxxx 


Love Julie xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello Ladies,
Keep thinking about kate this morning, she should be all done now, hopefully they told her how many eggs she got in recovery (they didnt tell me till the doctor did his rounds after surgery) Its SO exciting!!!

No rain here in the south east.....yet but looks like its going to at some point. best walk the mutt before it starts I suppose.

Miranda, like the wedding pics - is your hubby Scottish? We got married in a scottish Castle near Edinburgh (neither of us are scottish and DH didnt wear a kilt - he wished he did though) going back there next year for a wedding and all the men will be in kilts then (will take my mirror on a stick so I can check out if they are wearing pants!!  ) I love gardening but cant be bothered with seeds - i like them ready to go in the ground.

Ally - Im really shocked that you can claim back travel expenses. Last time I spent over £300 on train fares as I was stimming for ages and had to have scans every other day!! Still like everyone else if it means my recipient has to pay it then I'd rather pay myself. Hope your stim scan goes ok and you get a E/C date today   

Right - will check back later for lots of good news!!

oh before I go something a little strange is going on with me.....I think AF is trying to make a visit (at last) its not full blown though (sorry tmi coming up) when i wipe i have quite a lot of clear mucus but it has quite a lot of streaks of blood running through it. god knows whats happening!!

Nic x


----------



## honneybee

Hello All.
We have beautiful sunshine today, much needed as we have had a massive downpour yesterday. I have not been on here writing much, I had a self inflicted hangover which lasted all weekend    I went out with dh and met his work colleagues I am a cheap date, I need a few drinks to hide my shyness but managed rather well this time !!    . I ended up on a date with my bathroom, as we all say never again!  

Anyway, I can't wait to hear how you did Kate my fingers and toes are crossed that you have done us proud!

Not long Ally and you will be following, I am excited for you hun.

Travel expenses that is a new one for me.  It will  cost me £500 everytime I come to the U.K for consultation or scans, Dog in kennels, car hire, flights, and anything else my dh can think of to put the trips off.

If Lister were to pay that would be fantastic, I also agree, but with the cost of tx for donors think I would rather pay my own travel expenses too. 

A big   to the rest of you girls hope you are all well.

honneybee
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Wow Honneybee that is big money!!! Would it not work out cheaper for you to have had private ivf cycle all to yourself in Denmark (that is where you currently live isnt it?)
Are you going to come over and stay for the duration of your tx or go back home after every scan etc?
.....and to think I moan about an hour and a half on the train!! 
Hope your feeling better now - I just dont drink anymore it takes me a week to get over a good night out.

guess what...as soon as I put my shoes on to walk the dog it started raining - by then Archie was excited and there was no backing out. But the rain was warm and lovely big sploshes. Didn't last long though.

I think my weird bleed thing is AF - shes never started like this before. Its gradually getting worse as the day goes on.

Will check back later for news..

Nic x


----------



## Miranda7

Ew - weird auntie Nic! She does funny things though - if you have all your normal symptoms as well I guess she's here? I've been having strange periods too, after all the drugs. I think it's back to normal now.

Yes, my hubby's Glaswegian - took me ages to understand what the hell he was on about! But I'm fluent in Glaswegian - Rab C Nesbitt-style - after ten years together.
We bought rather than hired his kilt, so he gets to wear it at other people's weddings too - people always like a good kilt, and he looks smashing in it!  
He says he's going to be buried in it too...

I keep meaning to walk the dogs, but I've slumped into a stupor - not good with grey weather! I might have a wee nap, then take them out. It might have cleared up by then!

Right - off for a snooze...


----------



## honneybee

Hi Nic

I hope it is af for you hun then things can speed up for you. 

tx in Denmark is aroun £4000-£5000 but you get three goes for that much. They do not do egg share either. I want some one else to get a go with my eggs as well as it being a cheaper option for me. Dh has only agreed to one go with egg share and after that I have said I would like to just donate my eggs. 
There is not much time left as I will be 35 next year. I really want to do something for someone else before time runs out.

I do not drink very much Nic I can not deal with hang overs and and Hubby laughs too much at me.  

I hope to come over and stay with my sister or mum and dad for ec and et  and hope fully either fly for the day for scans but I will see what Lister says as I am a little unsure how things go.

After saying lovely sunshine I think we are in for another shower. The sky is going black.   so much for a lovely day.

honneybee
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Oh yes when Im drunk I nromally end up exposing some part of my body people would probably rather not see!! I'd rather be sober, sit back and laugh at all theother idiots these days!!

Are those your children in your profile pic Honneybee?

Hopefully you wont need too many scans. I was having them every other day but I have pcos and they were worried about overstimming. Im hoping next tx they can calm down on the scans, although if they say they want me to have them then I'll just go with the flow - they know what they are doing.

Nic x


----------



## honneybee

Yes Nic
They are my children including my furball ( or lack of shall I say).

I know I def embarassed my self with one group, I accidently had a bit of leaky air and I could see some unavoidable shuffles. The shame !!!   

pcos the is poly cystic ovaries isn't it. I have read that is not nice (can think of stronger words) is it treatable or is it contollable?  

bee
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

yes thats the one poly cystic ovaries, well there is treatments - ovarian drilling, metformin tablets etc - Tried both and neither seemed to work. ALso tried clomid and didnt work. I am very 'lucky' in that I havent all the visual side effects (weight gain, acne, hairyness - sorry I know theres a proper word for it) my only sympton is the lack of periods. Which if course is a little frustrating when your ttc!! 

Oh dear dear - i was in the garden yesterday and some excess air escaped - totally out of my control - I blamed the dog loudly incase the neighbours heard!! ha ha.

I really must do some housework - catch up later

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!! cor you have all been chatting today!!! 

Well, Im home and................................16 eggies!!!!   8 each!! Im so pleased!!! AND, dh's sperm was almost good enough for the ivf alone, but they still did icsi as they were worried it might not be good, but he is on cloud 9 that his little men did the job!! So hopefully we now have 8 little embies in the lab of love, once the drugs have worn off I am sure I will start panicking about the call tomorrow, but at the moment I am quite calm. 

I had dr Wren do the op and I had the female anaethestist, who also does acupuncture, so that was nice!!! My left ovary is in a dodgy position so I feel like I have been sat on, but it was amazing! I have never been knocked out before and I couldnt believe it when I woke up and it was all done!! Got a sore throat and a bit of a cough, which I think is maybe a tube they put down the throat But Im so happy, we did so well, and I keep wondering how happy my recipient was when she got the call. 

Im in bed now being waited on hand and foot!! Its lovely!!! 

Hope everyone is ok, Im still a bit spaced out!! 

xxxx

(Nic, im glad af is showing up hun. x)


----------



## allybee17

hello eveyone well done kate 16 eggs thats antastic i'm sure your recipeient is gonna be on cloud 9 as well as you and dh well done lets hope they ae making sweet love in the lab of love  

not so good for me today knew it was all going to well.... started with scan bit uncomfy i have 20 on right side now and 15 on left.... annette said she had booked me in for another on wednesday they need to grow she said.... i left a bit grumpy as i thought i'd get date for egg collection today.......... she also took blood she has rung me sice to tellme that i have to go for repeat bloodt test 2morro as oestrogen is a bit high hence i'm feeling like crap!!!! annette has told me to not jab tonight but continue with sniffer!!! so don't really know what to think bit gutted really as it was all going so well, guess well have to see what happens 2morro and wednesday. anyway i'll be back on later well done again kate    allyson xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

well done Kate and Kates dh f(or having fab swimmers!)

now go and sleep!!!!

Nic x

(Ally try not to worry hun   it will all work ok)


----------



## Jena

Hey everyone,

Kate - Thats brilliant well done you..      i bet you are really proud of yourself (you should be).....now we just have to wait for tomorrow    

Ally - Stay positive hun, have faith they know what they are doing     

Hello to everyone else, spoke to Lena today. She is waiting for 2nd lady to call her back 2morro so i will then know....

Julie - Where are you

Love Jena xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Yay!!!!! Well done Kate! That's fantastic news!!!!
They have such a great chance - what with dh's sperm swimming strongly and you having ICSI too - it's going to be great news tomorrow, I just know it.

So frustrating about another wait, Ally - I feel you. BUT - you're nearly there! So nearly there - not long now.

xx


----------



## allybee17

Thanks everyone for your support it's just i'm feeling so yuck and the thought of going back to lister in the morning on the train   i'm sure it'll all turn out good in the end just felt so so gutted today aftre having such high hopes again it just shows you you really can not pre empt any of this stuff xx allyson xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Well done Kate and dh   you know I'm over the moon for you both it's all so fantastic!! All the very best for that call tom! Come on embies!!!       

Oh Ally you poor thing, try not to worry hun, the same thing happened to me, I had to be scanned/blood tests at Lister every other day because of high oestrogen levels (14000 at peak!) it was such a worry as I was convinced egg collection would get cancelled but they took me off the Menopur and coasted me until levels fell and all was ok!!   Also my largest follie was only 18mm at last scan and all the others were smaller but I still got 16 eggs and none were immature or anything so I'm hoping all will be ok for you too! Good luck hun    

Hello to everyone else, still no af for me  

Maria xx


----------



## Miranda7

Bloody auntie! Why does she never show when she's needed? Only when you're going on holiday or something does she show her ugly bearded face!
Is this the second one, Maria? Your hair goes back to normal after this one! Amazing, I think - thought I was stuck with Brillo pad hair!

Here's a follie growing dance for Ally...


----------



## honneybee

Brill news Kate. pleased for you hun! Can't wait to hear how they're getting on!!  coming your way.

Oh Ally things are so bl*¬dy annoying when you have more of a wait to see what is happening, here is some pos vibes    hopefully things shall get moving again.

I remember my dh being best man at his friends wedding Miranda and that was at Edinburgh it was so funny. My dh is from consett co durham area he also had to wear a kilt. he was pulling up his socks on a bench when a group of Japanese tourists flocked around him and wanted all their pictures taken, the funny thing was he was the only one who was not scottish but kept being asked for his picture  made my day.

Just want to say a big  to everyone else.

honneybee
xx


----------



## allybee17

Maria  you have given me hope....it always seems a lonly place when things start to go wrong but just knowing you have been through the smae thing has helped i keep thinking at least my follies ain't to big i think the biggest was 17mm they were al between 15 and 17 so maybe over night with out any menopor it'll all settle down  one good thing i suppose no needle tonight     did you feel like you had the flu when you had high oestrogen levels thats what i feel like and very sore boobs again!!!!!!

auntie's are all the same always show when you don't want them and never when you need them!!! but miranda i'm sure she'll be with you soon   thanks for the dance cheered me up   right of for an eary night night night allyson xx i'llpost when i get back from london tomorrow hopefully with good news


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Hi everyone Kate WELL DONE....         

I bet Ur sooooooo pleased Hun... I have been thinking of you all day... and I cant wait for Ur news tomorrow!!!!! I hope Ur DH is looking after you...

I hope my time will come soon......

Jena I'm sorry I was not here at 1700  I will catch up with you tomorrow I hope as I know your watching TV ?   

I hope everyone Else is OK ?

Love Julie x x x x x x x x x


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girls, 

Ally, good luck for your scan today, Im sure they will be able to slow down the process and get you in for e/c this week hun. 

Honey, hows you hun?? Dh in the kilt sounds popular!!!

Miranda, are you very happy today with the rain in the garden!?! I didnt even connect the drugs to the fact my hair feels like straw, duh! Now I know why I feel much better!!!

Maria, thank you for my resuce text last night, had visions of waiting by the phone til 4pm again!!  

Jena, Julie hows you both doing?? Thanks for the pm hun. Have replied. x

Still in bed, I didnt sleep very well, couldnt get comfortable and panicking about the call tomorrow!!!   

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

Aaww Kate I hope all goes so well for you and am so excited you have reached this stage. It must be fantastic after the last diasappointing go.

Hubby as the worst pair of legs you have ever seen. I don't tell him that 

Good luck Ally my fingers are crossed all will be well.

Nothing seem to grow in my garden Miranda but then I do forget to water it!  I have a mystery dog pooer on my front garden at the mo and can't seem to catch it, but by the looks of things it seem like they are having a party and inviting many guests! ! 

hope all is well Jena and Julie

Maria Af !! what a pain ! put on a pair of white pants and parade around the street she will soon come and give you what for.

Hi Nic hows you? Did you get your housework done. I have just told Dh I want to experience the squat thing so tidying is out of the question. ( it will prob last for 1 day and then I get my crazy head on and go on a rampage)

Off to walk my dog she is sitting in front of me with her paws crossed that tells me she is in a mood with me.

catch you later

honneybee
xx


----------



## Jena

Morning Ladies,

Kate - Let us know AS SOON as you know, ooooo so really exciting    

Ally - Good luck today, keep us informed, then we can say told you so, when its all ok,  

Maria - I'm with honey, don some white trousers and go public!!!!!!!    

Julie - If you don't want to talk to me you only have to say,   , even if i did think you was my friend...           

Big   to everyone else, i hope you are all ok.....

Well, off to watch Jeremy Kyle while little man asleep, you gotta laugh at some of the hybrids he has on his show  , bless

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi

Had my call, out of our 8 they could only inject 5 as 3 werent good enough, and out of the 5 1 didnt survive the inject and 1 just didnt fertilise. 

We have 3 left. They are doing the transfer on thursday morning. I know I should be really pleased that we still have 3, but I dont know what grade they are or anything, and I am worried that they wont take. I know it only takes one. I was just praying I would get to blast. 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kate

I am thinking of you and your embies

      

Wishing u lots of  for ET on thursday

Just a thought could u maybe ring the embryologist to check the grades
will they ring tomorrow with a progress report 

Thinking of you babe

LOve Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

I asked the grades and she said they dont grade them at this stage, they will know more tomorrow. I dont know if this is right or not? I asked if I will know anything tomorrow and she said no, thursday I will know. 

I will drive myself mad waiting til thursday to find out how they are.


----------



## honneybee

Hi Kate sending you lots of      .

honneybee
xx


----------



## Jena

Kate - sending you lots of                          

I am thinking of you and your embies.

Love Jena xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Kate

i replied on peer support but just seen your having a day 3 transfer.
I had a day 2 transfer so I would say they are confident with your embies to go to day 3.
If you ring tomorrow they will be able to tell you how many cells even if they cant grade them.
Personally i dont think the lister like to tell you the grade.

Come ET day for me I had 2 embies left out of 7 eggs and both implanted so try and keep     

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Am I having a day 3? I thought it was a day 3 then after reading some posts I thought maybe it was a day 2? 

I just want my little embies back with me, if I knew they were ok and would make it to thursday I could relax a little. I know Im supposed to be all calm and serene but I am so worried about them now. 

Dh is going to call again and ask some more questions because I just couldnt take it all in when I spoke to her. Do you think someone will be there all day or is it just morning?

Thank you for your replies girls, it really does mean a lot. 
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kate - Nic is right, they must be confident that they are going to make it to day 3 otherwise they would have you back in tomorrow for transfer, they will want to pick the best 2 hun. I just had a look in my diary, and also they didn't tell us the grading until day 2 so if they can't tell you today then I'm sure they will tell you tomorrow. As I said though we were told the cell division on day one, so please phone and ask as many question as you want, they are your embies! And I'm sure they are used to couples phoning for reassurance all the time, I phoned every day until transfer! Keeping everything crossed for you honey        

Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Im just worried because they didnt tell me the cell divisions or anything, so Im frightened its just a case of these are the only 3 that have fertilised and they dont think they are very good so they wont tell me anything except how many are left.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh hun you must get your questions answered, keep ringing until they pick up! 
I'm sending you and your little darlings loads and loads of positive vibes, all will be ok honey        


Ally - Hope your scan and blood test went well today     That's the good thing about FF there is always someone else who has experienced a similar situation and can try and help, it's fab! Lovely Rhonda (another egg share girl) had high levels and that helped me feel less alone at the time. Yes I did start to feel very ill when the oestrogen levels shot up, achey and very light headed. I had the most horrid cold whilst on my 2ww, but I think that's quite common after all the drugs  


Hello to everyone else, I'm in my lunch hour so haven't got long but thanks for the advice re auntie "bloody" flow! Getting very impatient now    

We are going out for a meal tonight as It's my lovely dp's birthday today so will keep smiling !!  

Maria xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Kate - day 3 transfer would be thursday. 
they didnt tell me cell division on day 1 either, if i recall correctly I asked and they said too early to say anything.
I know your worrying but i think your experience is perfectly normal. Hopefully you will feel better after DH has spoken to them.
I admit when I spoke to the lab (who should be there all day) they didnt fill me with confidence - maybe they forget how much hope we hold out on our embies and to them its just a job.
Its all going to be fine   
I really think they have confidence in your embies thats why they are going for day 3 transfer - which now i think about it does that mean they didnt have confidence in mine as they did a day 2 transfer and hey look at them they both implanted!!!
Nic xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

oops, sorry wasnt ignoring the rest of you!  

Maria hope the old witch turns up soon. Enjoy your night out

Jena hope you enjoyed Jeremy Kyle - that programme is certainly good to watch to make yourself feel better about your own life!! 

Honneybee - yes the housework all got done but needs doing again today !!! I dont understand how comes my dog isnt bald he loses so much hair.

Ally - hope all went today at your scan and blood test. How long you been stimming? think i may possibly hold a record for stimming for so long - i didnt not enjoy going every other day for scans and bloods but its all in a good cause and you'll reach your goal soon xx
Hi everyone else hope your all ok 

Nic x


----------



## allybee17

hello everyone I'm back, feeling a bit better today was so upset and worried and all those negative feeling yesterday but Lizzy has talked to me today and reassured me that everything is still OK.... I'm just waiting on further instruction from her (she's gonna ring in a bit) i did not have a scan today it was just blood test she told me yesterday my oestrogen level was at 1600 so 5thats v high!!!! hopefully bloodtest today will show it's fallin, I've got scan 2morro but Lizzy said that might change depending on my blood test results today..... also said they have never had to cancal anyone in this scenario so thats a good thing and also egg collection should be soon Fri or sat!!!! I'm praying for Friday as dd has a sleepover sat night with 2 friends for her birthday really don't want anything to disrupt that.

Kate you have to stay positive really you've come so far and as you said you only need one so you've still got great chance with your 3   I'm thinking about you   right come on Lizzy ring me so i know what I'm doing 2morro i'll post as soon as i know xx Allyson xx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Everyone,

I hope everyone is OK   

Jena - Where are u ??   We keep missing each other and I miss our chats

Kate - I'm sending you lots of luck Hun !!!!!!!!!

Ive just come home from spending money again I Will have to get rid of the bags before DP gets home...   

Love  Julie x x x x


----------



## allybee17

nic 13 days ago i started stimming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! missed one yesterday thou and not sure what i'm doing tonight!!!!!!!!! have i beaten your record?? allyson xx


----------



## allybee17

just got call from lizzy and it's all go for thursady they are going egg collecting on me   i'm so happy i could burst     got to have last sniff at 7pm  and i'm having my pregnyl tonight at 10.30 oh my god this is it it's really happening .....i think i'm about to cry  allyson xx


----------



## Jena

Hey everyone,

Kate - Stay positive hun, as you say they know what they are doing, it's just all really really real now though isn't it

Ally - Good luck, don't you just hate waiting for the phone to ring!!!!!! Sending you positives   

Maria - Have a lovley meal, eat a pudding for me    

Nic - I have a cat and a dog and both of them should be bald with the amount of hair they lose too, all i do is hoover!!!  

Julie - I know when i am not loved         

Everyone else hi, how are you all

As for me, Lena STILL hasn't called, i phoned her yesterday and she said she was waiting for a lady to call her back (this morning) to see if she wanted my eggs. Lena said she would phone as soon as she knew what the answer was but i am still waiting......... i hate waiting............ i also hate it when people say they will call then don't (really irritates me), i just want to get on and do it  ,  

Anyways, who's been watching eastenders I want to beat stella up, she is soooo mean!!!!!

Speak to you all laters 

Jena xxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Ally - not quite - i was stimming 14 days   glad you finally getting there !! 

jena - ha ha i think the actor that plays Ben is an AWFUL actor - dont watch eastenders much as Dh dont like it

Julie - naughty you - hope you hid the bags, took the tags of and put everything away as if its always been there.....new top? what this old thing? had it ages    ha ha ha

best go put dinner on

chat later
Nic x


----------



## allybee17

just got the call i'm going in for egg collection on thursady i nearly cryed on the phone darn theses bloody hormones!!!! ok so my instructions 10,000 pregnyl i have 2 boxes of pregnyl in my fridge they are 5,000 each so i'll be mixing both lot's up to take is that right i'm to do it tonight at 10.30. last sniff at 7 too then Allyson will be a drug free zone!!!!! yay


----------



## luckystars

Hi,

Nic - u know me far to well !!!  All the bags and tags are in the bin   ... 

Ally - Well done !! and good luck for Thursday!!!! I'm counting down the days until the next HIV test (29th May) and I can start the pill on and around the 12thMay  (I hope).....

Well back to the housework     I'm doing a roast dinner tonight  .....

Speak soon xxx

Julie xx


----------



## allybee17

thank you Julie I'm so excited it's been such along journey for me a true roller coaster ride as they say but it's coming to an end i now and hopefully with a wonderful prise at the end  , and ref the naughty shopping trip i think it's a girl thing coz thats exactly what i do bin all the bags and take off all the tags and when i do wear the new clothes they are never new just old stuff i found in the back of the wardrobe he he he devious women we are


----------



## luckystars

Ally,

I have to do that as DP hates me going shopping as he knows how much I love to spend.... ... Ive told him that I have to spend money at the moment coz I'm waiting to start the TX and wait for the 2nd HIV test... It takes my mind of it a little bit when I go and buy clothes ECT........ ha ha .... DP has just called he said " How much money have you spent" I said " nothing much only dinner".. So I'm going to have make sure he has a nice dinner!!!!  

What time to you have to be at the Lister for E/C?

Love 

Julie xx


----------



## allybee17

he he he your gonna have to make an extra special dinner for him tonight  i love to spend too but I'm stuck at the mo as we are going on holiday in 8 weeks and i need new cloths but i don't know what to buy as i could get a bfp so my normal size ain't gonna fit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be livin in my bikini   not a pretty site at moment as i look about 54 months pregnant now I'm so swollen with all theses extra follies.

have to be at the hospital for 730 am which means we'll have to leave home at 5 am!!!! dd is gonna stay with a very supportive friend on Wednesday night so at least we don't have to worry about her. i keep pinchin myself that this has finally happened. allyson xx


----------



## luckystars

Ally,

I'm so pleased for u Hun I really am !!!!!!  ..I bet u have been through alot to get where u are now!!!!! I'm sending u loads of luck!!!!!!   

I really cant wait to be were u and Kate are .. I have been waiting so long.. its on my mind everyday   I keep wishing the days away and hope the 29th May comes quick I really do.. Or even to stat with the sniffer or the injections will feel like I am doing something!!!!!

I will be thinking of u !!!!!

Love

Julie xxx


----------



## Jena

Evening all,

Just popped in to say hi......

Ally -  Thats fantastic news, good luck for thursday will be thinking of you      

Kate - How are you doing?

Nic - Have to agree, Ben is a terrible actor, my dh calls it the woodentops,     

Everyone else, a big hello......

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, just a quick one as I am feeling really rough  

Ally great news hun, good luck. Yes both pregyl and one water . You will be in great hands and I know I was a nervous wreck, but trust me, its fantastic! 

Nic, Maria, Jena, Julie thank you all for the lovely messages, dh spoke to the clinic again and a different lady this time, and she sounded quite positive about our embies, she said they are doing what they should be doing, and 3 out of 5 (which they could use) is a brilliant result. She said they will start to divide overnight and will be able to tell us more then. She see's no reason why we wont get to e/t on thursday, and although its unlikely we will go to blast because we have 3, if we were they would call us thursday morning. So fingers crossed my little bubba's are still going strong tonight, I wish I could check on them now. 

I know I have been a complete nightmare the last few weeks, but I am so grateful for you all your help. 

Please keep it all crossed for my 3 bubbas. 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Kate - you completely haven't been a nightmare! You've been wonderfully supportive and lovely throughout.

Well done on getting this far without being a wreck!

Ally - well done you on getting an EC date - yay! Honestly, it's all so stressful it's a wonder we're not all barking mad.

Well girls, I finally posted my letter to my previous clinic today, complaining about the treatment we had while we were there. Gulp!
But I figure I've gone nearly a year and a half feeling angry and so it's taking its toll on me, which ain't right.
I have no idea what they'll do about it - our consultant was totally unprofessional and caused us so much grief with his arrogance. 
Have any of you had cause to complain? What response have you had if so?

xx


----------



## allybee17

morning hope your feel better today Kate  whats up?? I'm not feeling to good myself bloody flu!!!! but going into work today as not been in since last Thursday coz of all theses scans and extra blood tests. obversely not gonna be in 2morro....but I'm gonna try Friday if i don't feel to bad!!!! 

Kate I'm with Miranda on you ain't been a nightmare at all you have been just the best when ever i have had a problem or a question you have all ways been there DP is sick of me saying i don't know the answer to that questin I'll ask Kate really you have been fantastic. hoping you get your reward for working so hard at all this  

Miranda woof woof your right we are all barking mad lol   bur when it goes all right it 's so worth all this stress xx 

anyway off to work now post later allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

Aw bless, thank you you 2, dont start me off you know, Im still hormonal!! But seriously, thank you. 

Ally, I would avoid work on friday hun!! I felt not too bad on monday, bit wobbly but yesterday, god I felt like I had been kicked in the stomach by a ten tonne horse! Hurt to sit, hurt to stand, hurt to breathe!! Still feeling slightly tender today but better than I was. They will also tell you to rest up as much as you can hun, you need the bleeding to have stopped before they put the embies back. 

Im waiting for 9am then going to check on the embies again, couldnt sleep for ages last night worrying about them, its so horrible not knowing anything. 

Miranda, good for you for complaining, its not on to treat people going through IVF without decency, I had to complain once about someone, wont go into it all again, but I felt really akward but glad I had said it. One good thing is you arent going back there. After this next lot of tx, you will will be sorted.  

Maria, hope your meal out was nice hun, hope you had several drinkies!!!

Julie and Jena, hows you? I dont know why I put your names together, its like you are twins! Sorry!!!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

Morning everyone, 

Kate hun you have done fantastic over the few weeks  and there are times when this will get to you but hey missy keep in there those embie will come good.    There are so many stages to get through ane each one leads to another. little like a maze with all these dead ends. (what am I talking about). anyway thinking of you lots over these next few days.

Allybee hope you feel better soon. Make sure drink plenty and have a bit of lemon and honey, gotta keep you right for the end of the week.  

I really hope you get some sort of result Miranda, i think you deserve answers. 

ready to start my ironing does anyone feel their ironing pile gets bigger everyday. I do about 2-3 loads a day in washing but do not know where it comes from!

honneybee
xx


----------



## luckystars

Morning Girls,

Kate - How are u hun ?? have u had the call yet? 

Love Julie xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, 

Had some good news this morning!! Our 3 embies are doing really well, we have 2 x 4 cell grade 1's and one 2 cell grade 1, so having transfer tomorrow with the best 2.  
So relieved!! I know I must have sounded like a complete cow not being pleased with our 3, and I promise I was, I was just having a panic that those 3 werent going to make it. Thank you all for your words of wisdom, looking forward to getting them back tomorrow, and then of course its the next wait  

I hope everyone is ok, thank you again for putting up with me. x

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Kate - dont you dare put yourself down! I do totally understand why you would want more though. You haven't been a nightmare either.  Kate you are nothing but supportive and helpful to every lady on this board, we all go through tx and go a little crazy and we are here to support and help you in anyway we can.  I'm so pleased your embies are looking good today (knew they would be anyway  ) Now missus you try and relax!! Tomorrow they will be back where they should be ready to snuggle up for the next 8+ months       

hi to everyone else

Nic x


----------



## luckystars

Kate,

I'm so pleased for u Hun I really am   , Ur news had made me smile today  .. What time do you have to be there tomorrow then Hun is it early?

You have not been a pain Kate, I have been waiting for Ur news all day  ..

Love Julie xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Thank you, I know you all understand what its like, but I was worried I was coming across as greedy or selfish for wanting more. So, thank you again. 

Nic, hows you? Has af arrived properly yet?? I hope so so you can get started again very soon. 

Julie, hows you?? Thanks for the dancing banana's!!! E/T is at 9.30 tomorrow. Holly is going to have breakfast with my parents and then hopefully we will be back in time for dh to take her to nursery.


----------



## *~Nic~*

You havent come across as greedy or selfish Kate... a little crazy maybe...only kidding!!! 

I wont be back on today so wish you loads of luck for tomorrow morning            

Remember full bladder......hope they don't make you wait...my ET was about half hour late and i thought I was going to wet myself   then when they did it I got up and it was all wet where I had been sitting...I asked them if they did that or I did....luckily it was them - where they cleaned the cervix before transfer.  If you get Marie Wren she is hilarious the way she was waving her hands about we thought she was going to fling the embies across the room!

As for AF        I just dont get it! still got the same funny old bloody mucus. very strange, im just ignoring it now  

hello everyone will catch up with you all tomorrow

Nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kate - Ditto what the others have said, you're definately not a pain and certainly NOT selfish! No more talk like that young lady    So pleased you're getting your very clever little darlings back tomorrow, sooo exciting!  

Ally -   for ec tomorrow hun, I'm sure you've got lots of lovely eggies in there    

Midnight Blue - So so sorry you're not allowed to egg share    Really hope you'll be able to find another way to make your dream come true    

Hiya to everyone else, I know I'm getting a bit lazy lately when it comes to personals    there are so many of us on here now and I get a bit lost    Off work for a week now so will try and catch up!

Still no af for me, If my ovulation theory was right then it may come at the weekend but not even a damn twinge at the mo    

Maria xx


----------



## allybee17

I've posted on other thread ladies............ but Kate reading all those lovely messages nearly had me booing   you are a very highly respected egg sharing lady thats all i can say   
and thanks all for all your good luck messages  Kate i don't think I'll go to work on Friday will rest as it's a busy weekend too. when do you think they'll call me back for transfer?? we are thinking Monday?? i know a lot depends on how they go but just some idea would be good 

must admit it's been nice to day not having to sniff a lovely drug free day DP is gutted thou his boys are playing 2night liverpool and he can't have a beer lololol we thought his part would be done today as we thought EC would have been today but it's 2morro it's actually very funny he he he. he says he's not worried about his part 2morro but i really have not meet anyone in my life who hardly gets stressed out about anything!!! anyway tescos now to get some ready cooked meals can't be bothered with cooking at mo so will stock up so then at least DP can get dinner ready 2morro I'll post later allyson xx


----------



## Jena

Hi Girlies,

Maria - Maybe if you sing the wicked the witch song she may turn up!!!!!     

Kate - I have only known you a short space of time and i think YOU ARE TALKING RUBBISH, so stop it.   Good luck for ET and send ing lots of                 

Midnight Blue - Sorry to hear you are unable to egg share, i also hope you find a way to make your dream come true  

Ally - Get better soon hun xxxx

Everyone else,  , hope you are all well

Love Jena xxxxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Everyone,

Kate I'm so pleased for u !!!! I bet u cant Wait wait for 2morrow to come??

Ally - good luck for 2morrow Hun I will be thinking of ya   

Jena - Have the Lister called you?? and how was Ur morning out??

Midnight Blue - I'm so sorry you cant Egg Share...... 

DP is home tonight that means we will be fighting over the laptop  

Nic - Has AF arrived  yet 

Love Julie xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Aww ok stop  now!!!    Holly looking at me wondering why the 'puter made me cry!!!  

Ally, depending on the embies do it can be anywhere between sat/sun/mon with tuesday being blast. I dont know if the do e/t on a sunday do they?? They must do? Good luck hun!!! Hope you get a private room, we had room 401 and it was lovely!

Maria, hope this bl**dy witch shows up  this weekend, really not on.  

Midnight Blue, Im sorry you couldnt share hun, good luck for your next stage of tx. 

Jena, any news hun?? 

Julie, enjoy the fighting over the laptop! My dh is installing new broadband tonight and needs an hour, what will I do!?!?! 

Hope everyone is ok. Quick question for you all, do I need to not wear anything tomorrow? Make up or perfume wise? Im sure I read it somewhere but now I cant find it! 

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

not sure about transfer on sunday as they don't do ec on sunday!!!! private room would be fab   allyson xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies hope youre all alright.well went to docs yesturday.told him what i was feelin ect he then asked me if i felt i had depression i said i dont think so,he has given me a questionaire to fill in.i had to have another blood test and got to go back next wk.also told him my headcheshave come back also had bad shoulder.now takin dicoflex 3* a day also amotripolin 1* at night.so there you go.

had follow up today.all was good and they said i can share again!!!they wanted to put me to be matched straight away but i said i couldnt because we havent got the money to do it again yet so givin them a ring in august to go ahead again.so maybe it will be sept/oct when we go again


----------



## Jena

Ally - We had et on sunday last time (happened to be our wedding anniversary)

Kate - Don't who's more excited for you - you or me!!!!!   

Maria - Plan for Friday a nice romantic meal, sexy underwear the whole lot (for some    ) - bet she shows up!!!!!   

Hi to everyone else......

As for me, Lister still haven't called (sigh)...........

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

I thought they did transfer. Its just skeletal staff on but thats ok for transfer. Not long to go now Ally!!!

Jena, hope they call you soon!! 

Miranda where are you!!

Who's playing on the e/s team on Sunday? 

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Ally good luck for tomorrow Hun I will be thinking of u   

Kate - good luck for tomorrow as well Hun ......   I will look out for you now as u live near me   


Lena called me today she said I'm to start the pill on my next AF (12may) and then have my 2nd HIV test on the 29th of May and the I can start sniffing  . I'm counting down the days.. 

Hi to everyone Else   

Love Julie xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Yes they do do ET's on Sundays if need be... I've had one of mine done on a Sunday before.
Helen xx


----------



## Jena

Julie, i am here where are you

I was feeling a bit fed up today and was whingeing to hubby about it...... when he came back from walking the dog he bought me a bunch of flowers and a card that said we love you......awwwwww, how sweet is he   may have to give him some loving......... 

If Lena hasn't called by lunchtime, i will phone her.........

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Hello all!

Gah - feel like someone's stolen my bones! So weak! Weird - I go from strong as an ox to weak as a kitten in a day.

Well done on your embryos Kate! Are you all ready to receive them?. Here's an embryo bedding in dance for you...             
I'll be on the team on Sunday, if the chat room plays ball with me. Hope it does - nothing more frustrating than trying to get on and failing.  

Good luck for lots of eggs, Ally! I'm sure you'll be bristling with ova come tomorrow!

Yay, for being able to share again, Hayley! Such a shame you can't afford it at the moment. Money is such a grinding worry all the time. Will they not let you pay it in installments? Jeanette was able to, I think.

Maria - it's so damned frustrating, waiting for auntie! Where the heck does she go when you actually want her to call! Still, I think it's probably your body recovering from the trauma of the drugs - she'll come when your body's ready.

How did you find Dr Petreik (sp?), anyone who had her? I have a telephone consultation with her on Monday, to find out the results of my AMH and I'm sh*tting bricks!
If I find out I have no ovarian response I'll be gutted.

Is this quiz general knowledge? Do you know?

Eek! The Apprentice is on! Be back after that...


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks for the dance Miranda!!! 

Do you mean Dr Jaya?? If you do, I have heard she is really lovely, so you will be fine, dont panic hun, these AMH results are really confusing!! Fingers crossed. I hope your internet lets you into chat!!!

Jena, hope you feeling a little better hun, bless dh, you have trained him well!!! 

Julie, change that pic so I can see you!! YAY to starting the pill soon! Cant believe its may soon, where has the time gone!!! 

Maria, hope you ok hun   

xxxx


----------



## Dunnie

Hi Kate

Just wanted to send you lots of luck for your ET   - 

And you were not being selfish, that's exactly how I felt - just remember though, you only need one good one to make your dreams come true.

I'll have everything crossed for you tomorrow.  

Dunniex


----------



## *~Nic~*

KATE AND ALLY

GOOD LUCK TO YOU BOTH TOMORROW

                        
Nic xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

and theres lots of baby dust for you both too!

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Dunnie, thank you for the message hun. Hope you doing ok, and staying positive  

Nic, ta hun!! Im taking the babydust with me tomorrow if you dont mind!!! Planning on lying very still friday sat and sun, then dh has to go into work for a few hours on monday so Holly and I will be doing very little, am I ok to be driving by tuesday do you think

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

No - Dr Petreik was what I was told! Gawd knows - I'll find out Monday anyway.

What time do you have to be there tomorrow? Early doors?


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

I think you do mean Jaya, her surname is Parikh.  And yes, she is lovely!!  she got me pg with my ds, though unfortunately didn't manage it again after that.

Kate - your be fine to drive straight after ET.  I've always driven after transfer and was told it was fine...  your tummy would not be treated any different by driving than it would be if you were a passenger so don't worry.  After my first ET with my son I even walked back to Victoria and then got a train half way home and then drove the rest and still got a BFP.

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks Helen, I know it sounds silly but you just dont know do you!!

I am in at 9.30 so we are dropping madam at 7 to my parents then making our way through the traffic!! 

Keep it all crossed for me girls, I know you will. Hope my little embies doing well tonight, back where they belong tomorrow!!!

              

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Lordy! I don't feel safe walking to the Tube without embies on board! But then I'm a complete bumpkin - I get wibbles in the city!

Ahhhh, she must give you her first name when you see her - I haven't met her at all yet. Jaya Parikh, eh? Got it. Thanks for that - I'd hate to be phoning on Monday with the wrong name!!!
I'm great with names once I see them written down - I called the consultant all sorts before I saw it written! Salim, Sallo, Salleh...

They're all so lovely - I couldn't believe that when I first went, and I still can't get my head round how warm they all are at the Lister. So I can believe Jaya's lovely too - hope she has some lovely news to tell me!

Everything crossed for your embryos Kate! I'll be getting to work at 9.30 and I'll send you embedding vibes from my desk.

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc testing 08/02 No further update  

Kateag  Testing 7th May     

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 EC 26/04    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   follow up appt 30/03 FET May 

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , awaiting AMH and bloods, start pill 23/04 cons appt 30/04    

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 2nd go approx aug 07 

Luckystars waiting for starting pill and 2nd HIV tests in may 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 also awaiting HIV tests in may

Jena on pill d/r 30/04  

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

 Ally for EC tomorow

 kate for ET and the  dont forget to take the  with u honey 
praying that they stick stick stick       

Willow is at the vet at 930 

Jena hope u hear from lena tomorrow honey

luckystar and honnybee hope ur both ok

Miranda hope ur doing ok not long now til monday

Nic and Maria hope ur both ok have ur AF's shown up yet

love to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7

Aw - what's Willow at the vet for? Hope it's just jabs!

Bryony's been getting dodgy tummies, but every time I'm on the brink of taking her to the vet she has an enormous poo and seems fine again!

She's probably just got IBS like her mummy...


----------



## Martha Moo

Willows been off colour since monday

we are worried about her breathing its soooooo fast not like normal

Shes started doing things to show cause for concern too so having her checked out to make sure nothing underlying

Shes 4 month old but our angel bouncer used to do similar things when about to come into season but think shes a bit young for that 

Hopefully its just us being overcautious!

Will let u know how she gets on

Em


----------



## Miranda7

Oh crumbs, it's so worrying. Good luck - hope she's ok.
It says on Google the first season should be six to 18 months, but I guess she could be early!
We used to know Bryony was coming into season as she couldn't move for a day - literally could not move her back end!
She's been fixed now though.
Good luck Willow!


----------



## honneybee

Good luck Ally for today hun I am sure all will go well 

Kate nearly there sending lots of      to you your pecious littles embies will soon be tucked up and snug.

How is everyone, I hope your Willow gets better soon Em, Maddie has been off her food for the last few days and has been quite moody, I am taking her to the vet too. She has been stealing things as well which is unlike her. (chocolate and sweet things) she can open our bottom cupboard and she does this when I take the kids to school so I can not blame them!   I think it is a punishment to me as I take her everywhere with me. The times I don't she is making me pay  

When will you hear Miranda your results? I look forward to you finally starting again. Are you  going to the clinic on monday, I may see you if you are as I am there from 11.30. 

love to all 

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,,

Kate are u back yet


Ally I hope ur ok im thinking of ya   


Jena -  where are u hun   


I hope everyone else is ok ?  

Love Julie xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!!! Check out my ticker!!!  

I have 2 perfect 8 cell, Grade 1 Embies on board!!! So happy!! The 3rd was a little slower at just 5 cell today, and we were going to freeze but the doc said that it probably wouldnt have survived the thaw   So probably best not to. 

But, George and Mildred (collected on St Georges day  ) are back with me, and I am snuggled up on the sofa waiting for lunch!!! It was such a strange exp having e/t, the dr took the scanner from the nurse and was pressing ever so slightly too hard on my full bladder so she took it back off him and told him off!!  

Roll on test date now. I hope my babies stick. 

Em, hope Willow will be ok hun let us know. 

Ally good luck hunny!! What time did dh go down to do his deed? As a man came out of the lifts into reception just as we got there and I was wondering if it was him!! Cant remember what the embryoligist called him, Mark??

Maria and Nic hope the old bag has turned up now?!

Hope everyone ok. 

      

And one great big


----------



## luckystars

Kate,

Im so pleased for u hun ...... U have made me   coz im so happy for ya... so If I c u out and about I tell tell u off 

Ally - Im waiting to hear from u hun.........  

Ju xxx


----------



## honneybee

Kate fantastic hun can't get better that that   well your officially on   now. sending you lots and lots of     and a big   too.

Ally enlighten us?  

mitch

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

YAY!!!!!!!!!!

kate fantastc news on george and mildred

what date is ur test date and i can add it to the list

oh u know what dont ya i am gonna have an excuse to log on on my hols to see kates BFP announcement    
not that i normally need an excuse dh says i am easier to live with when i have FF fix!

Mitch ooh hope ur doggie is ok hun
is s/he a lab too

Julie how r u hun

Ally i hope EC has gone well today for you

Maria and Nic hope ur  arrives soon

Jena have u heard from lena or have u called her 

Miranda, how r u today

love to anyone i have missed

Emxx

ps kate u were on a 80 so bumped u to a 77


----------



## honneybee

My dog is a mongrel but a cutie Em, she is part Lab and part staffy. When I went to buy her I was led to believe she was a choc lab, but I was not blind!  fell in love with her anyway, she is a rescue dog and has been thru the mill, but an extremely loving dog. She still cost £150 though but it goes to the charity we got her from.

George and Mildred brill names Kate  

Come on Ally don't be shy  

take care all

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Right I spoke to Lena today as my 'bleed' has turned brown and is now evident in my knickers - nut not much OOPs sorry maybe I should have warned you at the beginning of the post that this was a TMI post   anyhow.....so I thought well maybe I was having a light period as now its turning brown. I need to get a day 2 - 5 hormone profile blood test done and if this thing I am having is a period then tomorrow is day 5. So I rang Lister and Lena called me back - she say NO ignore it unless its full on red bleed. oh well   

enough about me and my weird body.....

KATE - PUPO yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! couple of good ones on board there and Kate I think you may have inadvertantly met Allys hubby as on her profile pic is says her dh is called Mark

Ally - I know you wont be back home yet - hope all is going ok for you and your not too sore.

Mitch - your doggy is SO naughty opening your cupboard that is so funny  I can imagine Archie just wishing he could open my kitchen cupboards!

Em, hope willows ok. your off on holiday soon arent you? where you going?

as usual the house work needs doing again.....fun fun fun
catch you all later ladies

Nic x


----------



## allybee17

hiya everyone i am back and i got 16 lovely little eggs all went very well looked after me really well too. dp little men were really good to so did just have IVF alison did my collection she said all 16 eggs looked great all mature so thats fantastic too, i hope my recipient is very happy with her 8.

egg collection was at 10.30 this morning and was all done by 11.20 i was ready to laeve at about 1.30

Kate mark did his "deed" at about 10 he is called mark too  

i feel fine no bleeding and no pain.

Bit worried now about transfer as alison said it could be sunday which is really REALLY bad timing as thats when we are going out for dd birthday!! i did tell alison she said hopefully then it'll be sat or mon but then she said they may go to blast so that'll be tues or wed.... Kate can you tell me exactly what blast is all about i know it's great to get the chance to have it but i can't really remember what it's all about. anyway going to have a nice coffee (decaf) i'll pop on later. i keep thinking about my little eggs and dp little men getting in on in there love pot  allyson xx thanks again for all your gool luck wishes i really belive it helps to have so many poitive thoughts around xx


----------



## *kateag*

YAY Ally well done!! 16 eggies is a great number!   Hope you not feeling too sore!!! Fingers crossed for E/T! Only takes about 10-15 mins, so Im sure Sunday will be ok, probably be bright and early too!! We will be on the 2ww together now!!

I cant really see your dh in the pic clearly, but if he had a dark greyish jumper on, then I saw him, but it was before 9.30 so might not have been him!  

Nic, sorry that this isnt full af yet hun, its bound to be coming soon, maybe monday!!! COME ON AF!!!

Em, test date is may 7th!! Bank holiday I think?? Scared already! Keep having panics that they have fallen out, or something, so weird that these 2 little things are in me and I cant feel a thing!!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

Well done you Ally !! That is brill news     
you have done well.

If it is monday I may see you at Lister but that would depend on your outcome.

Nic I hope you are giving your bod a good talking to.   maybe you need to don the white trousers and go on a parade too.   Yes my dog is so naughty but I love her little naughty tricks. I just wish I could capture her on camera.

How you doing Kate?

Hi julie, Jena have you had your call from Lena yet. I am hoping if all goes well I may even start next month all the tests have been done but well we'll see.

Hi Miranda how are you? 

Maria has Af finally come?  

signing off now gotta cook dinner.

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Ally

FAB NEWS!!!

     

you must be very pleased.

well done you (and DH!!)

Nic x
oh Kate you made me laugh at them falling out - we all go through that paranoia though - they'll be fine but if you want to use them falling out as an excuse to DH as to why you have to lay on the settee and do nothing for the next 11 days we wont say a word.......


----------



## *kateag*

What am I like!!! Had to double check with dh that he saw the dr check the catheter thing after he had put them in, as I was in such a rush to get to the loo!! (He says he checked, he would have wouldnt he?)

Its just so hard to get your head round these 2 tiny things but no way of feeling them!!!

But shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, that sounds like a plan!!!  

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

Kate he was also down there b4 9 too to let them know he was there and he did have a gray top on   so it was him you saw. no sunday ain't good at all i can't do it!!! it's the total wrong way to warminster and have 2 extra kids and need to be at longleat for 10am so there is just no way i can do it. i have made it clear to nurses about this weekend being a problem too. just have to hope it's monday. i'm feeling very stessed out about it coz i can't let my dd down she is so excited about her birthday and goin out for the day. allyson xx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Everyone,

Hello  

Ally - well done 16 eggs wow!!!      Im so happy for u hun.....

Kate how are u feeling?

Em -Im ok thanks hun I just cant wait to start TX!!!!!

Jena - I have missed u  

Mitch - maybe we will have Tx at the same time 

I hope everyone else is good I have to go to Tescos ( not looking forward to it )

Love Ju xx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Ally dont worry hun, Im sure you will be fine. Sunday would be a day 3 transfer, sat day 2 and if you go to blast it will be tuesday ish! Dont panic yet babes honest!!

How strange!! I sort of knew it was your dh as soon as I saw him! He was behind me at the desk, when I checked in!! Hi Mark!! (does anyone else feel the urge to say "We know what you're doing" when blokes get called in?!  

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hi Julie

it would be nice to do tx together, like you said, I just want to get on with it now.  I am really worried in case they say I will not be able to share not that I have a reason for that but you never know.

xx


----------



## Jena

Hi Girls,

Kate - Sending lots of      for your  

Ally - Well done you,      for et

So much to catch up on,!!! Sorry for the lack of personals hope all is well with everyone.... will try to read and catch up on everyone later!! I still get really confused with everyone tho...    

Anyways, my news quickly....i called Lena, the problem is my lady has not had af.... soo, i only have 4 days of pill left so i am to take pills until Monday and sniff monday too, unless i hear otherwise.... so i am off on the roller coaster as from monday girls!!!!     

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## allybee17

kate it's so strange it was mark you got to see and not me i think i might be jelouse! bless him he was a bit nervouse this morning but fair play to him it only took him about 15 mins
said there was a good choice of mags 

i'm gonna try not to worry to much i'm sure they'll understand about sundays.

ilove my room today dp thought he'd died and gone to heaven when he saw we had sky sports in our room. lunch was yummy too had a lovely chocolate cake for pudding i think i'd do all this again if i knew i'd get chocolate cake when i'm done lol.

anyway starting dinner now cheating 2night it's all microwave meals chicken tikka just beeped so best go get it out allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

Jena thats brilliant news!!!! Roll on Monday hun!!! 

Bet you cant wait to start sniffing!!  

Ally, I cant believe I saw him either!! madness!! And as for the pudding, I didnt even tick that! I just had a sandwich, was gorgeous though!!! Dh had one as well!!

He has just gone and got a tv for the bedroom so I can watch telly in bed!! Bless!!! Could get used to this!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

lucky you i feel fine thou no pain at all really just a little tired do you think i'll hurt more tomorrow?? i've taken the day off work anyway wanna be at home for the call from the lab 

DP never got food he had to go out and get something but i think he was happy with his big dirthy burger from the buger shed on the end of the bridge 

enjoy you tv hope theres some good tv on tonight allyson xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Ally - Well Done!!    Hun you've got a good chance of getting to blasts if most of your 8 fertilise     and that would mean transfer on Tuesday! Blasts means they grow the embies on in the lab for 5 days instead of 2/3 days so they can pick the strongest ones for transfer. If they offer you this I would definately accept as your chances of success rise to around 70%!! It costs £500, and the embryologist will explain everything to you so don't worry. We went to blasts, PM me if you've got any questions?    for that call in the morning hun, i'll be keeping everything crossed for you    


Kate -    Welcome home George and Mildred     Snuggle in nicely and grow, grow, grow for mumma and dadda      Congrats hun, rest up and don't worry they aint going nowhere!    Testing on the LUCKY 7th!    So exciting!!


Jena - Wooohooo it's all go from Monday!  


Nic - Sorry the witch is playing you up   hope the hormone test gives you some clarity    


Hi to everyone else, still no    for me but have a feeling she's on route as feeling very grumpy    oh and hungry, won't tell just how much I've scoffed today it's    


  Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Yay!! Its gonna turn up by Monday Maria!! Then you can get started too!!! 

COME ON AF!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

Kate mark just said i think i know who she is.... he said if you had brown cords on drinking  a bottle of water and was 2nd to be seen (i think he noticed you TO much)  oh and you said i better pulls theses up refereeing to your cords!!! oh and you had a back pack too (told you noticed you far to much)

Thank you maria Alison the doctor who collected egg did say it might go to blast so hopefully we'll get it and that will help so much as it'll be well after sunday. i think I'm more excited tonight then last night waiting on news about our 8 eggs DP and i keep talking about them wondering what they are up to  wish i was there to see or maybe they could set up a web cam how cool would that be   allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

No that wasnt me!!!! I had jeans and a green top!!! And no to the backpack! I am a handbag addict so def no backpacks in this house!!!   Whoever she was should get a belt for those trousers though!!!

Good luck for the call tomorrow hun, fingers crossed. 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

He'd be good on Crimewatch tho Ally! My hub notices things too - I'm usually too stressed to notice a thing! Tho in this case, if it was an identity parade, Kate would have got off scot-free.  
Well done on all those lovely eggs! That's wonderful, and that they were so mature. Hope they were free range too!!

Aw, I'm sure it's a good sign Kate - I'm in a duo called George and Mildred!
Bloody hell bird - the   !!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it! It's fabulous, hoping and waiting with you - good luck!

Nic, I had plenty of brown blood too, the last few times. It's so irritating, cos you're waiting on a proper one and don't know if it is or not. Mine was followed by red stuff - ew - so I knew it was.

I've just been to Asda - love this 24-hour thing, mean I don't have to battle crowds. I get panic attacks, seriously, which is the main reason I usually go to Aldi - wide aisles and hardly anyone there!

I'm determined to keep up the breadmaking, and I've bought half the usual biscuity things - I managed to bake everything while I was skint, so it will carry on! No microwave meals either - I refuse to give in!
I've got a plan, too. I'm going to quit drink during D/R as it makes the menopausal symptoms worse, and then quit the **** when I'm stimming as I feel so blissful. Stim when you're winning I say!

I seriously thought I had a tumour in my arm the other day - I had a lump so big and hard. Then I felt the other arm and realised they were biceps! Don't think I've had them before...
I'm determined to beat the lassitude of this bloody desk job - and it looks like I'm winning!

I'll be ready for them nasty DR drugs this time. wanted to shave my head last time my hair was so nasty!

Gawd, I'm blethering - must be tired.

Em - how did Willow get on? is she OK?

Maria - have you tried sending Auntie an invitation? She may be sulking.    drives you barmy waiting!

Hi to everyone else! have we got a team for Sunday? Are we feeling brainy? Eat plenty of oily fish, you lot!

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc testing 08/02 No further update  

Kateag  Testing 7th May     

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 EC 26/04 ET 01/05 Testing 10/05     

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   FET D/R 01/05    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx    

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 2nd go approx aug 07 (start pill next AF) 

Luckystars waiting for starting pill and 2nd HIV tests in may 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 also awaiting HIV tests in may 

Jena d/r 30/04    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Lister ladies

You ladies have had me chuckling sure dh thinks its not really FF i am reading!

Kate wonderful news the 7th may woohoo is it a blood test or a pee stick 

am with u on the handbag front btw!

Miranda hope ur ok hun

Nic hope af shows up soon

Maria ditto i hope she shows up this weekend so u can get started on your fet

Jeanette and alexia hope ur both well and buns are cooking nicely

Ally well done to you on them eggies

Jena  for starting d/r on monday   

mitch and Julie hope ur both ok

The lister honeys have got 32 eggs this week!

   

Thanks to those who asked about willow
her heart and lungs are fine
She may have epilepsy altho at this stage they are happy to just observe further
Mainly due to the fact they dont want to stress her out (no just us!)
she has had a few small seizures but only this week.

It maybe the heat is affecting her so we are to keep her cool but not bathe her
and observe her if shes still having episodes after our holiday they will look again and maybe run further blood tests but for the moment we just watch her we have the fan on 24/7 for her to cool her down and she smells very sweet as we cool her down with baby wipes lol

her weight has now doubled since we have had had her shes now 14kg

and shes starting going to puppy partys soon
she missed one yesterday
and she goes to the next one after our hols in 3 wks bet shes gonna have fun there!










Here she is!
4 months 1 week 4 days lol


----------



## allybee17

morning been up since 6 can't sleep I'm so excited what time do you think they'll ring me Kate when did you get the call from the lab??

em willow looks stunning I'm not really a dog person i love cats (have 3) but i do like andrex puppy's, i work in a post office and there is lady who does puppy training with Labrador pups ready for training for guide dogs and they are just so cute i don't know how she bares giving them back after12 weeks   I'd be in bits

Jena good luck with d/r you'll be fine

blimming eck 32 eggs thats one huge omelets 

Kate hows the twins doing?? i bet your constantly rubbing your belly i know I'm gonna be   can't wait to have my little ones back with me.

Miranda DP would be fab for crime watch he's amazing at remembering things i worry sometimes when he was a postman and we were out and about he's see a car and now by it's reg plate what number house they lived at!!!! he freaks me out sometimes.. but i just call him sad!!!!!!
anyway of to hang the washing out so glad I'm not at work today and looks like another hot day down here on the south coast   allyson xx


----------



## Jena

Heffa - She is gorgeous       

Kate - Pupo - sending you lots of     

Ally - Let us know AS soon as you do, so excited for you     

Maria -    AF dance for you hun

Nic -    AF dance for you too hun

Hope everyone else is ok, and a big   to you all, if its ok and i remember or not too tired (doing car boot) i will join quiz on sunday   i am a bit thick tho, but i will try   

Love to all Jena xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Aww Em, poor Willow! I really hope it's not epilepsy and it's just the heat causing the seizures      She is absolutely adorable and I just want to reach into my laptop and give her the biggest hug     

Ally - I remember that morning, hardly slept the night before, was up at the crack of dawn, biting my nails and willing that phone to ring!! Won't be long hun, I got my call around 10/11 definately before 12. 

Loadsa luck!!!!    

Jena - Thanks for the dance hun!    We've done a few car boots in the past, surprises me everytime what junk people will buy  

Morning George and Mildred    oh and mummy!  

Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girls!!!

Ally we got the call about 10.45 I think, so not long to go!! Bet you cant wait to hear!!! Good luck!

Em, I hope Willow doesnt have epilepsy, poor little thing, hoepfully its just the heat and the fan will help. Where are you off on holiday??

Maria, any sign of the old bag yet!?

Miranda, wow you sounds fit!! Good lord!! The baking sounds lovely, could you pop round a few crusty loaves please!!! You could sell them!!!

Julie hope tescos wasnt too busy!! Did you know they doing Krispy Kreme donuts now!!! 

Didnt sleep well, was worried I was going squash George and Mildred!!! Keep double checking with dh that they DEF checked the tube and they DEF came out!! Hopefully they are both 12 cell today, and should be implanting over the weekend   

Hope everyone ok. 

Ally, let us know!!!
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Nah still no old bag for me    But I'm gonna do some serious exercise today, go for a run, vacuum the stairs ( we live in a 3 storey house so there are lots!  ) Mow the lawn! Anything and everything to try and get things moving   Nothing to do with how fat I'm feeling after yesterday of course!  

Will keep popping on in between to check the GOOD NEWS Ally!    

XXXXXXX


----------



## *kateag*

Blimey, could you pop over and do mine for me please?!



xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

well we are on the list to be matched up and startin pill next cycle!!!!!!!!!!got to go to docs to get some bloods again.how much do these cost?


----------



## allybee17

just got the call...... and we have 7 fertilised little eggs. i know i should be over the moon but I'm really upset coz they do want to book me in for transfer on sunday and i can't do it i can't upset dd days she is so looking forward to her birthday and to tell her she can't have her friends to stay or go to longleat that has been planned for ages now. I'm gutted and am really upset and in tears. i should be happy      i feel so guilty having have to choose and so annoyed that of all the bloody days it has to be the same as dd birthday.  

lady in lab has said that she'll book me in for Tues and she would hope they'd go to blast anyway but did warn me that if i can't do sunday they not survive till Tuesday and we could lose them all she said she'll take alook at them tomorrow to see how they are getting on and if she thinks they won't survive till Tuesday she'll let me know i think she said they may put them in tomorrow but to be honest i could not take it all in so upset girls really i am allyson xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Allyson - congrats on the fertilisation rate   
 - my advice would be to have day 2 transfer - if they are going to survive to blasts they will do it just as well (even better actually) in your womb

just my opinion. and will save all your upset - its not good for you Mrs!!

Nic x

p.s great news Hayley!


----------



## *kateag*

Ally great news on the fert rate! 

Sorry you are so upset, its a shame you cant get there sunday as would be a day 3 transfer, but if there is no way round it, I dont know what to say. It would be great if they went to blast but do you want to risk it? Day 2 would mean they are back with you sooner. Hope you can decide. The girls are so lovely in the lab. xxxx


----------



## allybee17

hello pulled myself together a bit now i can actually see the keyboard now   must be the hormones still buzzing around!!! Kate i have just phoned lab up and your right they are so nice. what I've decided is that if i can get transfer sat, day 2 good but lady just said they'd be very disappointed if i wanted that as it's very difficult to choose the best 2. lab manager has just called me to explain in great detail and i understood I'm not gonna know till 8am on sunday if they want me in for transfer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so have no idea whats I'll be doing but i guess it's gonna be i miss dd birthday DP can take them to longleat and I'll have to go for transfer  at last then it's a compromise and dd gets her day out and i get the transfer. but lab manager lady said also as i have 7 and if they are all still going well on sunday they will want to go to blast so i will be able to go to longleat lol i swear this has to be the most stressful part for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for pm Kate  I'll be the same as you no disapering trick for me   allyson xxi'm now drowning my sorrows in Maltesers


----------



## *~Nic~*

HI 
right i got time to do a proper post now...

Ally - glad you have a plan now and yes it does sound a good compromise for dh to take your daughter and you come in for et. Hopefully you go to blast and then all of this worry will be sorted!! How are you feeling today anyway? sore or ok?

Kate - hope you got your feet up!!

Maria - hope she turns up soon. its so annoying isnt it!! my 'bleed' almost stopped so god knows what that was all about. 

Miranda - tip for you - Internet food shopping....when I had my e/c i was so sore we shopped online...havent looked back since, its fantastic and you can always find money of codes or bonus tesco clubcard points online. I love it!!!

Em - love the piccy of willow - isnt she big, think Archie is about 18kg and hes fully grown. We used to take him to puppy parties.....hmmm you should have seen peoples faces when they saw us walk in.... He was SO naughty, they used to say he thinks hes a rottweiller.....mind you he still does.

Hello to everyone else, theres so many here I forget where everyones at!

Nic x


----------



## allybee17

Thanks miranda i do feel alot better now i have a plan, was just upsetting me thinking i had to choose, but fingers crossed my little ones will want to go to blast so that'll be just perfect for us.

tell you somehting thou i can't belive how well i feel concidering ec was yesterday i'm a little tender but other then that i feel great even done 2 loads of washing, but glad i've not gone to work thou   right think i'm gonna have some lunch now allyson xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Ally - Fantastic hun 7/8!    I also got 16 eggs and out of my 8, 7 also fertilsed. We went to blasts as they told us they were all identical at day 2 and 3 and we're glad we did as 6 out of the 7 made it to blasts, one wasn't strong enough (this could have been returned on a day 2/3 transfer!). I think it's very unlikely that none of yours will continue to grow to blast stage but you just can't predict in this game unfortunately, just listen to their advice at the lab, they are fantastic and tomorrow they will know alot more. The chances of success is so much higher with blastocysts I'd really hate for you to miss out hun! They really wanted us to go to blasts and it was the right decision for us but obviously not everybody!  

Whatever you decide you'll still have fantastic embies!!

Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Glad you got sorted Ally, fingers crossed for sundays call then!!

Bubba's do still make it when they dont go to blast dont they??


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Kate of course they do hun. You've got 2 top ones in there   And they will be blasts tomorrow!  Come on G & M          xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Ally.... fab fertilisation rate honey  for going to blast
I hope that your daughter has a wonderful day for her birthday

Kate hows u and george and Mildred
got everything crossed for you

Miranda how r u hun

Jena not long to go til sniffing

hayley fab news that ur back on the list

Maria wow ur making me feel tired hope that the ole  comes to u soon

Nic hows u lol at archie

Mitch and Julie hope ur both ok

We are ok here
am searching for a new suite/sofa but me and dh can agree
i want fabric he wants leather

gotta find some clothes for hols
we are off to sunny spain (majorca)
dh decided to throw a bag of clothes out and they are all my sumer ones mind u dont think they would fit as lost weight since last year!

off to search next!

Em


----------



## allybee17

Em we are off to majorca too we leave on june the 13th can not wait like you i need new holiday clothes too but dilemma is what size do i buy  lol where abouts are you going we are on the north side calla da manorcca this will be our 3rd visit there and same hotel we love it there and it's all inclusive which makes if fabby xx allyson


----------



## Martha Moo

Ally

we are going to palma nova/magaluf kind of inbetween the two!

We have been about 4 times now

altho not for the last 3 yrs

We have friends from yorkshire who have a bar there so we can have a hol chill out and have a catch up too

We dont stay with them though 

Only downside is that we have to leave Willow behind
we ring everyday tho to check how she is 

and she will get spoilt when we come home  

Em


----------



## *~Nic~*

Oh Kate you will go to blasts to hun, g + m will just go to blasts in your womb instead of in the lab  

Ally what is your test date going to be?  We normally go to Alcudia - same as you found a hotel we liked and stuck with it...except last time we went we had nasty turbulence and its put DH of flying for a while   me not happy as I love the sun and sand  we are going to Paris this year though for my 30th  

Em - go half and half! My friends got a half and half one in DFS and it is gorgeous. Its so big and soft and oooh you'll just want to lay on it and sleep. Good luck on the clothes shopping

guess what im doing ladies....yep housework again.  Sometimes I do wonder if it actually does need doing as often as I do it and maybe Im a bit obsessive   anyway half way there so will go finish and pop back later

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo

Nic

thats the one we have seen
the delivery time quoted was 12 wks tho
and i cant wait that long!

this one gives me numb bum and sure its whats causing my backache or at least a contributary factor 

have found a catalogue return which is leather   but is only a 2 seater

I like one thats comfy and i can stretch out on!

I think we may opt for argos

Its def got to be here by june!

need somewhere comfy for the   
positive thinking hehe

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hello!

I just woke up from a lovely nap!! My Mum and Dad came round and bought lunch as well. Very nice!!

Em, I love those half and half ones, we have a 2 seater and a 3 seater leather sofa and its soooo comfy!!! Although dh wants a corner one, but Im not changing!

I do hope G & M are doing ok in there, and get to blast tomorrow. I have af'y type aches on and off, is that normal? Not a bad sign already is it? (Im not looking for symptoms yet, but when!?)

We arent off anywhere hot this year, but we have a wedding in Ireland in the summer so going for a little break, and off to turkey next year as my sister has a villa there!!(Very hot though!!)

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

I have just got home from work.. I have been waiting all day to get home to see how Ally got on!!! I even called home and spoke to DP and asked him to check  


Ally - Well done Hun I'm really pleased for you!!!      

Kate - How are u feeling Hope u have Ur feet up!!! ..Croydon was soooo BUSY today!!

Jena - where are u I'm sorry I'm late Hun   

Em -  How are u Hun, your dog is so lovely  

Nic - Hows u ? 

Love Ju xxx


----------



## allybee17

hello again been out for lovely walk to the park with friend and her 3 kids and my dd. then i talked to her about the possibility that i may not be able to come with her to longleat for her birthday she got upset  made me feel crap  she said i want to spend my birthday with my mum    

lets hope it all goes to blast so then I'll transfer on Tuesday get to see the lions then and be a good mother 

OK blast cost lot's of money £520.00 hate talking about money on here seems such a little thing really when we are all going through huge stresses but i don't think we have the money to pay up front do you think they'll let us set up a payment plan?? direct debit thing  

i know they do say they want payment upfront but some times this ain't possible as things crop up what do you think girls anyone been offered a payment plan as an option?? allyson xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Allyson,
I'm my experience they've always been really good about things like that... just either wait for bill and arrange with HCA people to pay in installments or contact Liam in accounts and speak to him.  Good luck - hope it's tues for you.
Helen xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

only me again - was just thinking - why don't you ring up tomorrow for an update on how your embies are doing  get grades etc??  it will give you more of an idea about blasts - even though they won't tell you for sure until Sunday... there should still be someone there tomorrow.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Ally - Don't worry hun, Lister are really good at letting you pay by installments for unexpected costs, i.e some people need icsi unexpectedly and others decide to do other things like blast transfers and freezing which they hadn't given much thought of beforehand and they are always ok with it. Tell them your circumstances and please don't worry about that at the moment. Helen is right, they told me on day 2 that there was a very good chance of all going to blast so I'd say definately call the lab tomorrow and get some reassurance  


Well girls I've done everything apart from vacuuming the stairs as It's been much to nice to be indoors, and still no witch! Oh well gonna have dinner now and a glass of wine or 2 or 3!

Maria xxx


----------



## allybee17

thanks maria and Helen will be giving the lab a ring in the morning, really want to know how my babies are doing  thanks as well for settling my mind about payments I'll give Liam a ring on Monday, I'm sure they are very helpful about things like this. 

in a strange kinda way i would like to get them back home to me on sunday as it's sooner, but blast would be great too as they'll stand a better chance, I'm just so very gratefull i got so many eggs and feel so happy 7 have fertilised. anyway dinner time am starving I'll post in the morning once I've rung the lab night night allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7

Em - have you tried eBay? We got our two and three-seaters from an eBay trader and they were here within a week. Plus they were half the price of Dfs! They're really nice too - good quality.

Ally - will you stop stressing yourself? It'll be great that they go to blasts, but if not, you will be creating the BEST birthday present for your daughter - a sibling! Could you explain it to dd that way?
The really important thing here is to give yourself a break - take her to Longleat next weekend if it needs to be Sunday for ET.
A mother's guilt is a terrible thing! But maybe if you say you're trying to make her a brother or sister she might get just as excited about that.

Nic - I would do internet shopping, but it's not the same! I feel I'd be missing out on some bargains if I did that! Plus, I resent giving Tesco any more money than it has - they're market share is hideous! I do love Aldi's food - much higher grade meat and salad etc. Plus I get seeds at 29p a pack!
Ridiculous really - in a village you're probably better off doing it on the internet, but I like to be able to feel stuff in my hands before putting it in the trolley.

Hayley - my GP's doing the blood tests free. have you asked yours?

Kate - how's the two week wait I'll take a peek at your diary in a minute and check how you're doing.
Can't do too much computering - my back's gone all sore!
No, I'm not fit - that's why the biceps were such an alien concept! 
I couldn't run for a bus! I could _swim _ for a bus, mind...


----------



## *kateag*

Oooh Miranda, I didnt know you read my diary! How embarassing!!!   

Whats up with your back hun? Hope it gets better soon. Not long now and you will know whats happening with your tx eh!! Are you nervous

Ally, good luck for the call today hun. Hopefully you can decide which day to have them back with you for the best. 

Maria, Nic ANY SIGN? 

Julie, Jena, Em  

Im into single figures now, how flipping scary is that? Woke up this morning to really sharp stabbing pains, only 2 and they were gone, so no idea what it was but hoping it was good!!! Im feeling quite good, but still get af aches if I move around too much. Hope it is just the ovaries settling down. 

Sending G & M        

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Stooopid question number 5,777!!! My mum and dad have asked down to their caravan in Pagham tomorrow which is about an hour and a half away, will that be ok?? 

I have done nothing since e/t on thursday as per Zita West, 3 days bedrest (sofa!) so am I ok to venture out tomorrow?!?!?!?

Where is everyone by the way All out enjoying the sunshine?? 

Ally, whats happening! Tell us!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya kate

I am here!

I think that should be ok so long as ur not doing anything strenuous

The change of scenery will do u good hun

enjoy that sunshine honey

Love Em


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks Em, 

I just plan to sit and eat, thats ok isnt it?

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya just a quick post.... Dp just got of the phone to the lab and we have 4 x 4 cell at grade 1 and then 3 x 4 cell at 1or 2 grade nice lady said they are looking very good to go to blast but will know for defo tomorrow morning about 8am   allyson xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Ally thats fab news honey
 for them going to blasts

Kate i think you would be ok honey

Will u be back in time for the es its a knockout 

Em


----------



## *kateag*

Ally thats great news hun!

Roll on tomorrow at 8am!! 

I will def try and be back Em!! Cant wait to press the scooby button!! Need to make sure all the other girls are playing though, dont want to be on my own!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jena

Hi Girls,

Ally - Any news?? We are waiting with bated breath here!!!!    

Kate - Have you gone stir crazy on the  ?? Always the worst part i find, do you keep knicker checking?? Everything is crossed for you my end hun,   

Heffa - Hows the pup? Hows your back? 

Maria/Nic - Has the wicked witch showed yet?

Julie - I did come back last night, briefly!!!!!      

Hope i haven't missed anyone, so hard to keep up!!!!!!

I came down with MASSIVE cold sore yesterday (looks like extra head), but still did boot sale (freezing cold), made a whooping £92...which should keep me in medicine when i come down with flu!!!   

I start sniffing tomorrw too which shall be fun with my alien head, lol..... Anyways i won't be making it tonight for the quiz as i think a hot bath, hot chocolate in bed is the only way to go......sorry, but have fun!!!

Speak soon

Love Jena xxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hi all

Ally where are you?   been wondering how things are going

Hows willow Em is she doing a little better. Do you just have to watch her to see how she is or will they start medication for her?

I hope you have a nice time Kate at the caravan.

I am at the Lister tomorrow ready for our consultation. I am hoping that they will put me on the pill for May so fingers crossed. I have been really worried incase they decide I can not eggshare and that something was wrong with my results as reading them here they seem very low(and below the minimum requirements).

we have to be up at 4 in the morning to catch the flight so it will be a long day tomorrow. we will not get home until 11.30 never mind. I am trying to think of questions to ask but my brain has gone blank.
any that you thought of please tell me.

I shall go now and bath the children as they are sleeping next door with our best friends tonight.   this is the first time I have left them, so finding itta little hard.

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Jena  for starting sniffing tomorrow
hope the bath early night and hot choc relax u

Mitch  for your appt tomorrow
can u catch up on sleep on the journey over 

hope that the appt gpes well honey

Miranda  for tomorrow honey i so hope that its good news

nic and maria hope that the witch shows up soon ...... i am being teased by the  its driving me 

Julie hope u r ok

Kate how r u george and mildred and of course boo!
hope u have had a lovely relaxing day

Miranda u havent posted today so i assume that ur embies are going to blast
if so hope u had a lovely day for your daughters birthday

love to anyone i missed

Willow is fine today she had a little fit last night but has been ok overnight and today
i left her by herself for 2 hrs whilst i popped for dog food and went to new look for a skirt and pair of trousers for my holidays

went into mothercare OMG to look for a safety gate for the kitchen door so we dont have to enclose her in so she can see out 
so we are going to get one for her but she did well today so has had a special treat!

DH was very pleased and i am proud of my ickle girl

have got dinner on now we are having fish jacket potatos and i am having mushy peas yummy
dh is having salad

love to all
will try and pop in the quiz later

Emxx


----------



## Miranda7

Aw, Mitch! What a bloody long day! I hope you're given good news to make it all worthwhile.

I scanned all my blood test results in last time, and they were all fine, but I admit I tried to Google them beforehand to make sure they were ok! There's absolutely no point though, I found - it's so hard to tell what normal is.

Is everyone who's quizzing about? Tell me I'm not going to be on my own in there...

Thanks for the good luck, Em! Got to find me a private room at work to make that call. If it's bad news I'm going home I reckon - can't be bubbling all over the desk!

xx


----------



## allybee17

hello sory just posting but i've been to longleat, i was able to go as my little bubbs are going to blast and will be back with me on tuesady  the lab rung at 8.20 this morning (funny  but said they had great news all were doing fab  1 was at 9cell 5 was at 8 and the lowest was a 6 cell so lab lady said they are going to blast as they are all coming on well....but she said as they are all doing so well they want me only to take one home with me as there is such a strong chance of twins!!!! but i don't know what to do about that as yes there is a stronge chance both will take but still not 100% either will will talk to them on tuesady can't wait to go and get them   longleat was great too took my mind of things dd had a great time too


----------



## Miranda7

Weren't you meant to be on the quiz team Ally?
It was only me there!
The other team didn't turn up either...
Glad to hear about your blasts - fab!
I'll be crossing everything on Tuesday

xx


----------



## Miranda7

Kate - are you ok? I'm getting more worried about you by the minute.
Tell me I'm wrong to worry?
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Sorry hun, am here! Had a lovely day out and just in now. Absolutley shattered. 

Ally good news about going to blast, you are really lucky. Good luck for tuesday. 

Miranda good luck for the call tomorrow, hope all goes well. Let us know asap. 

Maria hope you ok hun. xxx

Hi to everyone, sorry its so short, am so tired. 
xxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hi Miranda hope your news is good too tomorrow     for you. 

Thanks em for thinking of me I hope to get a little sleep but we will see.

long days so off to bed now!

mitch
xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hello Girlies..


Miranda -  Loads and loads of luck for your test results tomorrow hun!! Really hope all is well and you can get back on the crazy rollercoaster very very soon!    

Kate -  Glad you've had a lovely day out honey! I've been reading your diary too of course!    Tiredness is also a very very good sign!    Night night G & M and Big Sis Boo xxxxxxx    


Ally - Reading your posts is like reliving my cycle all over again! 8 eggs, 7 fertilise, blasts! And then being advised to have just the one transfered! Of course I can't help thinking that my outcome MAY have been different if I'd have insisted on having 2 transfered but I'll never know now. I won't advise you to have 2 transfered though as It is a personal decision and there is alot to think about. But be warned if you DO want 2 transfered you'll have to be very very insistant! Good luck!!    


Mitch - Good luck for your consultation tomorrow hun, what a long day It's gonna be for you! I'm exhausted just thinking about it!    


Em - Aww Willow, what a good girl she's been for her mum and dad! Not long till your hol now hun    


Jena - Wooohooo sniffing tomorrow   And well done on your boot sale profit!    


Well I'm tired now! Nothing to report regarding U KNOW WHO!  

Night night girlies, Maria xxxxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls, 

Kate - How are u How is the  going I hope ur OK

Ally - Thats good news for u and I'm glad you got to spend  the day with Ur daughter.. Did she have a good day??

Mich  good luck for 2mor Hun maybe we can start the pill at the same time  

Jena - How was the bootsale Hun??    for sniffing 2mor I will be thinking of ya....

Em - I'm good thanks Hun - I'm glad Ur dog is OK....

Well I have just got home from work .. and I'm going to have some Icecream and watch 24 and then off to bed

 to anyone else I have missed

Julie x x x


----------



## allybee17

hello everyone back to work today last week feels like ages away now i only worked one day!!! but of again 2morro to go collect my littleones. Maria we are gonna ask for 2 as we won't be freezing any that are left we are also quite happy to take twins as well, i just worry about ectopic i hope they keep that in mind too i don't know what the chances of ectopic are and if they can maybe do somthing to prevent it (i duobt it) but dp think 2 will give us the best chance we'll cope if it's twins!!!!! 
We are worried also we'll be talked into freezing as well which we really can not afford and right from the very start of this we have said we do not wants freezing of anything. guess we'll  have to go in tomorrow very head strong  

luckystar yep she had a great day we did too the weather was so hot and the monkeys soooooo cute but they do rip cars to bit's so funny (when it's not your car) theses monkeys take all the rubber bit's of and run of with them the floor is covered with windscreen wipers lol even the babies are at it!!!!!! i'd recomend longleat to anyone it's really suitable for babies right up to adults so much to see and do, god i sound like an advert lol

Kate how you getting on when are you testsing?? we will be on the 15th of may it is a full 2 weeks you have to wait ain't it??

anyway of to work now catch you all later xx allyson ps so excited for 2morro can't wait to have a tummy to look after


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Ally - Just a quick one from me - We were going to have 2 transfered right up until minutes before the procedure but Dr. Thum was so insistant that we may put the pregnancy and myself at risk blah blah blah by having twins he really did not want to do it, you will have to be very very strong! We were giving 70% chance with one and 75% chance with 2, 60% chance of twins with 2. Also we weren't going to freeze any and they were horrified!! We still had 5 excellent blasts left over and were also persuaded to freeze! They will try and persuade you, if you do you can pay by installments. Oh and also you test 9 days after blast transfer as they have been in the lab for 5 days already so May 10th for testing! Good luck!

Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls! 

Feeling bit better today, fell asleep just before 10 last night and woke up at 7.30 this morning. Still tired though!

Ally, wont tell you what to do, but I would have gone for 2 blasts. We didnt want to freeze either, but when we got there we decided we did, but unfortunatly Dr Thum said the 3rd embie may not have survived the thaw (5 cell grade 1) so we didnt go ahead. Couldnt have done all the tx and get to defrost and be left with nothing. Anyway, they will want you to freeze the blasts, so speak to Liam. Just tell them you want to freeze (if you do) and sign a new form, and then go speak to Liam. 

Maria, hows you hun? Didnt realise so many people read my diary! Will have to make it more interesting now! 

Miranda, what time is your call? Im keeping it all crossed for you hun. xxxx

Julie, hope you are having a lovely lie in!

Jena, good luck for first sniff today!!! WOOHOO!!!  

Mich, hiya! Good luck today hun. 

Cant believe I have 7 days left to test. Ally Im testing on the 7th hun, you will be 3 days after me, as e/c was 3 days after. Im so bl**dy nervous. Dh is getting a digital test, but I dont think he will be able to get me in the bathroom to do it! I know its a week away but I honestly have never been so nervous to test! It all rests on that one thing.   PLEASE STICK G&M. 

Sorry.  

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

I'm back girlies..

With good news!! Just spoke to Dr.Thum and he said I can start down regging from tomorrow!!  

He has changed the protocol so I don't have to take the pill, didn't see the point in taking that anyway.

So starting sniffing tomorrow and as soon as af shows up I'll have a scan on day 2/3 or 4.

It means we'll be getting our bubbas back 3 weeks earlier than we thought, I'm so excited!!!  

YYYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!


----------



## *kateag*

[fly]              

[/fly]*FANDABBYTASTIC!!!! HOW EXCITED ARE YOU!!!!!

SO BL**DY PLEASED FOR YOU HUN!!!!

YAY!!!

xxxx

*​


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Thanks kate  

I can't believe it!! I rang to ask if I could start down reg on cd1 and do a long day1 protocol skipping the pill and he said start tomorrow as af will be anytime anyway!

How you feeling? Anymore twinges? Do you feel any different?

And how do you move those dancing bananas hun??


----------



## *kateag*

So glad they have said you can start tomorrow hun, I bet the sniffing kick starts the old witch anyway now!! So pleased for you!

Im feeling ok today, belly feels bit different, but not sure if its the cyclogest or what! Boobs are still hurting, by the end of the day they are killing me. I really dont know! I wish I could find out now. What do you think!?! 

Dancing banana's! right, do all the smileys you want, then highlight them and click on the "moving F" button 9th on in. That will make them scroll across! 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh I see thanks for that 

I really don't know hun when it comes to symptoms as I didn't really feel any different at all! I had af aches on day 7 and my boobies stopped hurting around then too so that's why I was convinced af was about to start! But then I started spotting from day 9  and although mine implanted initially, as you know it wasn't strong enough to stick around, maybe I'd have had more symptoms if bubba was stronger and so produced more hcg ??

These girls who say they KNOW they are pregnant, how? I just don't get it! 

WoooooooHooooooo I can do it! Been wondering for ages how to? 

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## Jena

Hi Girls,

Can't stop so juat a very very quick hello from me.... Will do personals later..but glad to hear everyone is doing well.

Love Jena xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hmmm. I know. 

When I was pg with Boo, I was convinced I wasnt, and for some strange reason I did a test anyway, just for a laugh and nearly fell off the loo when it came out positive! With our second bubba, I knew I was pg, belly felt different, was craving meat and just knew, but sadly the bubba didnt stick around.   So its different for each one. 

I tell you what though my taste buds have gone funny. Nothing at all I fancy eating but feel really hungry. But these sort of symptoms can sometimes be imagined, if you know what I mean? 

I like rainbow picture, where is it?! 

   

xxxx


----------



## Ellesse

Hi. I'm really new. Have an initial consultation for egg share at the Lister on 12/05. Am seeing Dr Alison Taylor -- does anyone have advice on having a particularly great doctor at the clinic? Anything else I need to know? Feel like a real newbie, but I know the Lister -- had hydrosalpix removed there 2 years ago, and it's only a 5 minute bus ride from home.


----------



## Miranda7

Hello everyone!

Well done on getting a downregging date Maria! Thank gawd for that eh? It's the waiting that's the killer.

Kate - you sound very pregnant to me! I was worried about you last night - I was the only one at the quiz out of two teams, but you're always so reliable I thought crikey, I hope everything's ok.

I had bad news this morning. The AMH test is meant to be between 2.2 and 6.6. My test showed 0.6. So... not many eggs left. That combined with a very weak sperm count, frozen, means I've not got much chance. I certainly can't egg share, so I can't really be on this board any more. I'll check in to see how you're all doing though.

As you can guess I've been a bit upset! My boss allowed me to go home - couldn't face the newsroom after that call - and I'm just trying to think what I want to do. Hum. Move to Spain or try with Clomid?

I don't know really what else to say, except that I'll miss you all - you've been fab.

Lots of love

Me

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Miranda hun    I can't find the words, I'm just so so sorry! How can this happen to you? You are so young and healthy and lovely! It's so bl**dy unfair!! I really believed that your last cycle was just a blip, something similar to what happened to Kate, I'm really gobsmacked! Can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling and I wish I could say something useful but I'm lost for words    There MUST MUST be a way!        

BIG BIG HUGS HONEY    Again I'm so sorry.

Maria xx


----------



## allybee17

HIYA BACK FROM WORK..........oops sorry shouting thats better  think DP and I are gonna be asked to make some difficult choices 2morro but we are sure we do want 2 put back in so i can't see us changing our mind. but as for freezing we'll see but again we are sure we don't want that either....... you think you are nearly at the finish line when all of a sudden there are other thing to think off. 

Kate did your belly after EC feel OK after a few days?? I'm finding mine very tender at the mo still very puffed up to....and anther stupid thing with all the worry about what was gonna happen on sunday i 4 got to start the cyclogest the day after EC i only missed 1 day is that bad ?? been using it ever since  


Maria great news you can start i think this thread is very lucky at the mo lot's of positive things going on 

Kate glad your OK too and i did not realise i tested 10 days after transfer so your right I'll be testsing on the 10th wow 3 days behind you lets hope we both can share in good news  Kate i always think sore boobs are a good sign i know with my daughter they were very sore, and the other time I've got pregnant it's always been my symptom to tell me I'm pregnant 

I was really sorry to read your post Miranda i hope you'll be able to find another way to reach your dream...but you can still post and keep in touch with everyone it's not all about "egg share"it's about becoming friends too  I'm sure everyone will miss you too

ellesse hi ya and welcome you won't feel like a newbie for long everyone is great here and they seems to know there stuff, Alison Taylor did my egg collection last Thursday and i thought she very very nice also i understood everything she said which always helps the nurses are great 2 at the hospital i can honesly say I've enjoyed my tx at the Lister and would defo use them again. your very lucky only to live 5 Min's away from Lister a lot of us Lady's have to travel a couple of hours to get there i live right on the south coast!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi ladies,

Miranda - I am so sorry to hear your results aren't what they should be  . I really dont know what to say or advise, Im just so sorry and Maria is right - its so unfair! You'll always be welcome here - please stay around xx

Maria - great news for you and no relying on the old witch to turn up! (bet she does now though!) 

Ellesse  - Hi - welcome. lucky you living so close to the lister! I see Dr Thum but as Im sure the other girls will agree all the doctors there are all very good.  I am at the lister on 30 May for a follow up consultation and hoping to start straight after that. 

Kate -    sounding good hun. DONT test early though   I stupidly tested early - on day 10 of the 2ww and got a negative, I was gutted ( ) i retested on day 12 and got my BFP - be strong!! Its so hard to know difference between pregnancy symptoms and cyclogest side effects. eww yuk i hated the cyclogest!!

Ally - really pleased for you going to blasts. glad it all worked out for your dd's birthday aswell.    for tomorrow - i wouldnt worry to much about forgetting one cyclogest. Be strong and insist on having two put back - hope all goes well for you

  KATE & ALLY   

As for me - the 'bleeding' stopped and then came back for a bit today ?? Booked up to go to Paris in August for my 30th - so excited - we are going to have dinner in the eiffel tower and go to Moulin Rouge one night and on the other go on a dinner river cruise on the siene. Other than that all boring here waiting for 30th May to hurry up!!
Nic xx


----------



## *kateag*

Miranda dont you dare go anywhere hun, we are all in this together and if you leave it will not be the same. I am so so sorry the results werent what you were hoping, its so bl**dy unfair, this IF rubbish doesnt throw anyone any lifelines does it. Im sending you a massive   and I wish I could do more. Did the Dr recomend anything to you?? 
I know you wont want us pitying you but Im so sorry. xxxx

Maria, where did you go!! 

Nic, sorry to hear the old witch is still playing up, but Paris sounds amazing! Dh is doing a charity ride to Paris in august, for Tommys, so we are going to go meet him there for the finish! 

Ally, tut tut, you werent with it on sunday were you! I cant imagine one day being too much of a problem especially as you have gone to blast so you had more time to catch up. Gross arent they!

Ellese, welcome to the board hun, I see Dr Tunde Ogenyemi, but have also seen Marie Wren for e/c and Dr Thum for e/t and they are all brilliant, good luck with your tx and very lucky living so close to the clinic! Would have been a godsend!

I have just woken up from a 2 hour nap, luckily madam wanted one too otherwise I would have been doing a nodding dog act! Strange cos when I wake up my belly is all fine and af ache free, but then it starts to ache again about half hour later. Not sure whats going on in there. Wish we could have a number to call and check on them in there like we do at the lab!!

Anyway, Miranda, please dont leave us hun, we certainly dont want you to. Once an Listerine, always a Listerine. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

Kate they are horrid but for some reason dp says he'll help me with that part too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww allyson xx i don't think so


----------



## *kateag*

Each to their own!!! I make dh turn around so he is looking completely the wrong way, even though Im under the covers!!

Got bl**dy af aches again. Really starting to stress me out now.  
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Thanks for all your messages everyone. I'm a bit   but otherwise standing up.

I'm still a Listerine, yes - and I'm staying on the pill. It's just that this time I'll be put on Clomid, menopur and something beginning with S in the hope that I'll produce more than the one egg.
I can't read my writing when it gets to the S bit - it all went a bit blurry towards the end of the consultation!
But God willing I'll be starting treatment within a couple of weeks anyway - putting all my eggs and sperm in one basket and giving it a ruddy good shake while I'm at it.

I'm up on Tuesday for a scan, and to pick up my immense bag of drugs. With any luck my one-and-a-half eggs will fertilise with the reluctant sperm we have frozen, but it's not sounding promising, I must say.
Where does one go from here? I dunno.

ANYway - I really don't want to post any more depressing messages! And certainly not when everything's going so well for everyone - Go, Listerines! I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow, so I'll come back then and see how you're all doing.

xx


----------



## *kateag*

Glad you are still going ahead hun. Wonder what this other drug is? Hmmmm?? 

Im pleased they have given you a protocol, and you never know, you may get more than the 1 and a half this time, and they will all be for you, so you will have best eggies. 

Good luck on tuesday, the drugs package sounds good!!  

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

don't stress to much kate lot's of pepole say they feel af type cramps on the 2ww so i'm sure it's just part of the course........ i've been getting them all day today hoping i ain't got an infection left side feels very tender and hard!!!!!  will mention it 2morro. I can't belive this could be it now in 24 hours or so i'll be on my long awaited 2ww wait and it's only gonna be actually 10 days. Kate and i think he's joking about the help there is no way i'd let him like you i do it hidden away  there are something that just ain't ment to be seen Allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7

Let's hope so! And I'll cross my fingers for the next week for you, kate - make sure it's a sibling for Holly!

Ally - you are already on your two-week wait - even without those embies inside you! How exciting is that?

Right - I'm going to tumble into my bath and read, and try to switch off.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

just a quick post for now i will be back soon as the battery is low on the laptop and need to find the power pack thingymajig

Miranda i was so sad to read your news   in my eyes in fact

Please dont leave us

I say u have to say and well ask kate!

lol

back soon
Emxx

just wanted to post to miranda


----------



## *kateag*

Are you trying to say I am bossy Em!!! 

I agree, she cant go anywhere!!!! 

Hope you and Willow doing ok, Im really sorry about the quiz last night girls, completely forgot and got in later than 9. Sorry  

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Kate

no i am not saying u r bossy hun

i remember when u posted after ur cancelled cycle!

i said u had to stay here! didnt i and i say the same to Miranda

I am the bossy one!

Em


----------



## Miranda7

Well... that would be a relief... I just had a look round the other boards and I don't feel up to getting into a whole new circle of friends! I like the ones I've got on here, so there.


God I feel hollow - just want to sleep, but know it's going to be hard. Tried knocking back the wine and it just made me dehydrated! My eyes are like a ferret's balls they're so red and parched.   I'm sure the Chinese takeaway helped!  
But I've slathered on the moisturiser and conditioner - hopefully I'll be A1 in the morning.

Thanks for bossing me you two! I really enjoy being bossed and mothered when I feel crappy, so boss away!

Kate - don't worry about the quiz - I was literally the only one there out of two teams, so you certainly weren't the only one! Sunday's a funny night, really - it should be on a school night and maybe people would be more focussed and - more importantly - in!

I think we're being rescheduled tho, so we'll give it a bash then.
xx


----------



## honneybee

Hi Everyone

I'm back. What a day!

Miranda I feel for you and sending you a huge  . I really hope this new batch of drugs will be just what your body needs to kick start it a little. and you will produce a few more eggs on this new regime.   

Good luck with d/r Jena great you are finally up and running.

Maria fantastic to hear that you can d/r straight away and no waiting.

Julie I think I will be starting same as you so that will be good  

Welcome Ellese another listerine to add to our collection.

Oh Kate you are doing fab hun. I think everything is sounding great.   

Wow Allybee things are working out fantastic for you, you have some difficult choices to make.

Hi Em how are U?

Nic you too hun hows things going? Just need to get you to your appointment now.

As for me, I am allowed to start the pill next week and have been given the d/r drugs for when I finish the pill and get that awaited call. The only worries was my iron levels but that has always been low. so looking forward to next week to finally doing something. I am seeing jaya she is really nice and Lena is lovely too. Has anyone been asked to jave deeanti to follow thier tx? she is training on the eggshare scheme.

well tired now just got in really so am now off to bed.

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh. Sorry Em!   Yes you did tell me to stay, and Im glad I listened to you. 

Miranda, glad you are sticking around hun, we are def the best board on here   Hope you enjoyed the chinese and vino, always a good recipie for me. 

Mitch great news on starting next week hun! Bet you cant wait!! Is Deeanti in with Liz or Ali?? I think I saw someone new milling around the other day, and Liz was saying something about having someone shadowing her for a bit. 
Sounds like such an interesting job, but you have to have the right personality for it I suppose! Are you going to let her??

Dh bought me a new book to read today, the egg race, quite apt me thinks!! 

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Well I have just got home from work again so just a quick   from me..

Kate - When do u test Hun is it soon?  

Jena - I'm nights tomorrow Hun so I hope we have a chat before I go to work 

Miranda - I'm so sorry for your news Hun I'm sending you loads of 

Mitch - Thats really good news, I'm starting the pill in about 2 weeks I cant wait... (did u have Ur 2nd HIV test as well thats what I'm waiting for )

Ally - Good luck for 2mor Hun I will be thinking of you!!!!  

Em - How are you today Hun 

Ellese - Welcome to our mad house Hun. I think the Lister are great Ive been dealing with Lizy and Lena 


Well Hello to anyone I have missed DP is feeling really left out coz as soon as I get home from work I get the laptop out so I had better go and give him some 

Night 

Julie xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc testing 08/02 No further update  

Kateag  Testing 7th May     

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 EC 26/04 ET 01/05 Testing 10/05     

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   FET D/R 01/05    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx    

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 2nd go approx aug 07 (start pill next AF) 

Luckystars waiting for starting pill and 2nd HIV tests in may 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 also awaiting HIV tests in may 

Jena d/r 30/04    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls 

Ally, good luck for transfer today, looking forward to hearing how many you have on board!!! Wonder who is doing your transfer?? Its marie on wednesday and dr thum on thursdays!? 

Maria!!! YAY!! D/R'ing lady!! Are you doing the sniffs 3 x a day   

Miranda, hope you managed to get some sleep hun, and feel a little better today. xxx

Julie, hope your dh has forgiven you now hun!!! 

Jena, hows things?? Did you start yesterday

Mitch hows you 

I am now officially going mad. It is now May, which means I find out this month.   In the evenings Im feeling so positive but then in the morning when dh has gone to work I dont know.   I just want to know NOW. 

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jena

Hi Girls,

I did mean to come back yesterday but things just run away with you huh So how is everyone?

Miranda - I am so sorry to hear your news  

Heffa - Hows the doggy Is she better?? Can i have her She's gorgeous!! Oh, and how are you?   

Honey - That's great news, won't be long for you now then  

Ally - By the end of the day you will be PUPO, yay..    for you hun

Maria - Good luck d/r     Fantastic news

Ellese - Welcome       We are friendly bunch

Julie - You and your  ing!!! Nymphomanic!!!!!!!     

Kate - How you feeling? I had af type pains..and it worked for me, so keep chin up           

Hope i haven't missed anyone, if i have sorry nothing personal i just get confused!!!!  

As for me, yes i started the sniffer yesterday, i forgot what a nasty taste it leaves at the back of your throat!!!! Oh well it will all be worth it!!!! Bit of a dilemma, do we tell in-laws?? Last time we didn't tell anyone (except those that needed to know, ie: work), but when it comes to ET it will be handy if the dog was with them so i can relax and dh can sort littl'un out....but we would have to tell them why we want them to have the dog for a week!!!!! 

Any ideas....welcome

Love Jena


----------



## *kateag*

I would tell them Jena. We only told my parents, because we needed someone to talk to about it and someone to help with Boo, it will be so stressful trying to do it all without any outside help. xx

Im having a pants day. I know I only have 6 days to go, and I am going to keep having these panics,   I just want to know. 

Dh is staying positive, and I have no reason not to be, but its just one of those things you cant help but worry about isnt it? 

Help.  

xxxx


----------



## Jena

Kate - Have you found the 2ww is the worst part of tx?? I did, i thought i would never get through it, it goes on forever...... and ever!!!! You will go through positive days and negative days...  

There is nothing i can say to you that will make you feel any better at all.... the only thing that will help is if you was 6 days down the line and able to do your test and then you won't want to as you will be scared.... 

I really feel for you at the mo.........

I haven't help much have i ??   

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hi Everyone jee the sun is so warm  #

Kate  

Deeanti is shadowing with Liz I think, she is very nice (as they all are) I thoght she was very young then found out she was older than me   I need her secret.   to keep you strong

Jena
Might be best to tell them just so they are there as fall back if you have any delays through this tx, sniffing   fabtastic  

Maria 
great your starting d/r won't belong   hope it doesn't drive you too crazy.   

Ally 
Can't wait to hear your choices, Jaya mention that she like to push for blast so If I get to that stage I too will have to have a deep think, we have not placed extra money aside for this. Just have to wait and see.   

Julie
|Have you used this pill before it has been so long for me, they carried on about getting headaches do you know if it just makes you have more pmt?

Miranda 
thinking of you hun  I hope you work out your impotant decisions for the best way forward.

Hi Em how are u?

Nic hows you today anymore spring cleaning?  

Me I am still on cloud nine and I have not even started. I really expected the worst yesterday. I think the worst news we heard was that Dh spermies are 75% abnormal but he does have a high count though so hopefully that will counteract that, otherwise it may be icsi which will mean a rethink of everything, but I will not let that bother me unless we know for sure. 

off to classes so be back later

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Ok, The Test Is In The House    

Met dh for lunch, before I went stir crazy sitting in here and he very kindly purchased it and let me bring it home! The only thing stopping me from testing is the fact that the trigger shot will still be in my system, I think? 

So anyway, 4-5 days to go. Not sure when I will test yet!!   

Mitch, fingers crossed you wont need icsi then hun, we did even though dh's sperm had improved. 

Ally, are you back yet? How many do you have on board?!

Maria, you ok hun No posts from you today?? 

xxxx


----------



## Jena

Kate - Thats temptation for ya!! Bet you don't wait    

honey - Sorry, should've said. We told them (and others) the first 2 times we did tx but they got so excited for us that when it failed i felt bad for them (added pressure to do without) so we always said that we wouldn't tell anyone again after that...........but it would make our life a little more stress free without the dog to think about as well    

Probably will them, but tell them not to get their hopes up...... grrrrrrrrr oh I DON'T KNOW!!!!!     

Love Jena xxx


----------



## allybee17

hello 2nd time lucky, mesage broad went down whilst i was trying to post 

it's all really good news we have 2 little blasts on board yep thats right 2 and there was no arguing for it the doctor agreed as she said with my history she's recommend 2 in as well   she was so good too made us feel very relaxed and in control. Kate i never knew you actually see your little ones on the TV lol i was nearly in tears we as i said have 2 that went to blast, faith as we have named her is the biggest and hope is a little behind her but not by much. the doctor ,sorry 4got her name but not Alison or Marie said she felt very positive for us as everything looked good  so that i hope has not jinxed us   don't know about freezing any yet as they said the other 3 were on the Verge of blast and the other 2 where still at the cell stage but they will ring 2morro, but we have decided we don't want to freeze anything this time. 

glad to see everyone is happy and enjoying the sun it got to 23oC on the way home from London today but I'm so not complaing   

mark and i are very happy with todays results stroll on next Thursday   bring it on


----------



## *kateag*

Great news Ally, well done on getting 2 put back! Seeing them on the screen is great isnt it! I waved to mine!!

Did you see them go in? I have seen a few people say they saw a white light as they went in, but I cant say I noticed? 

Anyway! You are now on the official 2ww! Get writing a diary mrs! 

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

yep we saw them going in and also left with a photo of one of them i think it was faith only got a pic of one of them   but thats enough for now stuck her on my fridge lol

I'll have alook at the 2ww diary not really looked at them but i'll see if i can get into it.

Kate they never asked for any payments today is that normal i guess they are waiting to see what we decide ref freezing 2morro or do you think they'll just send a bill!!!!! 

i can't believe how quickly they are put back in it's just so quick after weeks of tx but i felt nothing thought it was funny the lab lady poking her head through the hatch lol mark waved to the TV too i think he was amazed and could not believe what he was seeing! bless him we had to walk to train station as we parked in cropdon today but he was worried someone was gonna knock in to me, but to be honest i was too  allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hmmm, how come I didnt see then! Did you take your own picture or did they give it to you? Would have loved a piccy but didnt even think of doing that! 

Have you not paid for any of the tx then hun? Normally they want you to pay before e/c? They will probably send you a bill, but you could always speak to Liam tomorrow after you have spoken to the embryologist. Dont worry though, he is so nice, he wont be chasing you!! 

It is funny having the embryologist through the hatch!!! I was surprised when she popped out! Very friendly though, my doctor explained everything before she did, but she did say the embies were perfect, which was nice to hear! 

Did they tell you what grade your blasts are??

xxxx


----------



## allybee17

They gave us a print out pic from the scanning machine, nurse said hopefully this'll be the 1st pic of your baby   never asked for it was to frightened to thought if we did and got one it'll cost £1000's lol.
i can't remember if they said anything about grades just that they were both very good and one was a little behind the other. 

What i saw was like a little bright light moving on the screen and the scan pic shows a one little bright white dot.

Think I'll ring Liam tomorrow to find out about payments don't want to bailiffs coming around to take hope & faith  away  

I've had a look on the 2ww diary's but i got lost don't know where to start can you maybe point me in the direction i need to post TA chuck xx allyson


----------



## *kateag*

Hmmm, Im gutted I didnt see ours. I'll have to ask dh. 

The 2ww diaries, just go to the IVF bit cos thats what you had, and then start a new one. Call it whatever you like, and only you can add to it no one else. 

Good luck hun!

(they wont come and take hope & faith away hun!!!! )

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Girlies..

Ally - Fab news on Hope & Faith, and no probs having 2 transfered - Lucky you!! We had to take pics with our camera as the printer was broke when we had et, typical! Glad all went well    

Kate - Not long now hun!! 6 days, and NO testing early     Well I tested one day early so can't reallly say that can I?!!!    


Hello to everyone else, sorry no more personals but I've got a terrible headache and I've not even sniffed yet!! I've been prescribed something different this time Synarel instead of Suprecur, god knows why? Got the px this morning and took it to the chemist and they had to order it so only just picked it up. It says 1 sniff twice a day on front but inside on leaflet it says 1 sniff in both nostrils twice a day for fertility tx so I'm confused   I'm gonna phone and check tomorrow and think I'll do both nostrils tonight just to be on the safe side, what do you think??

Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

OOh I dont know, as the suprecur says 2 sniff 3 times a day doesnt it? Im sure it will be fine to a sniff in each nostril. Strange how they gave you a different one this time? Go with the instructions inside hun. (Wonder what else you would use it for?!)

I asked dh if he saw G&M go in, and he doesnt think he did either?   God someone tell me I am being pathetically paranoid and my embies are where they should be?? 

xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Kate and Ally - Just wanted to wish you both the best of luck for the rest of your 2ww's.  Fingers crossed for 2 nice BFP's!!!          

Helen xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kate they def went in hun!! They check the syringe thing before they take the catheta out of you just incase. Did you feel a funny tickling feeling in your lower tum when they squirted them in? I did it was very strange, and the nurse pointed it out on the monitor, a small white patch on the screen. George and Mildred are in there, stop worrying    

It's funny what we worry about tho as I was really worried what they would tell you if they accidently dropped them on the floor? Would they tell you the truth or would they cover up by saying they didn't make it/stopped dividing?! It must have happened at some point to someone, accidents do happen, very suspicious me eh


----------



## allybee17

maria i felt a funny tickling feeling as they put it in and saw it on the screen too. like you i was worry about droping it or even loseing it but i was thinking that even if they did lose it they'd still to pretend to put it in as you would know no diffrenece see thats really suspicious ain't it. 

thanks helen positive thoughts always help 

right of to work today 9 days to go thou wow SO SO EXCITED hope you all have a good day i'll be around aftyerwork xx allyson


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girlies. 

Maria, thanks for the support last night hun, cracking up moment!!   Hope you get the answer to the sniff question today. x

Miranda, hope you ok hunny bun, keep that chin up!! 

Ally, have fun at work. Take it easy. 

Julie, hows you hun

Jena, hope everything going ok. 

Mitch, hope you ok hun

Is that everyone? Think it is?!! 

Well I was banished to the bedroom last night because of football, so I watched how to look good naked, had a look on here and was asleep by 10.15 again! Dh finds it highly amusing that I am asleep before him most nights now! Normally he is asleep BEFORE his head hits the pillow, where I lie there and think things over and plan the future, normally takes me a good 2 hours to drop off! Obviously all these drugs have knocked it out of me!

Anyway, today I am having my eyebrows and lashes tinted, so I will look slightly more human! 

5 days to go.  

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hmm, my "symptoms" seemed to have eased off a bit today? Is that a good sign or a bad sign? (.)(.) are a little sore but not as bad as they were when I woke up? 

Belly still feels different though? 

Anyone? 

Help!
xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls

Just a quick one from me today, as I'm feeling down I'm going to spend my day off in the sun 

Kate - Not long to go now Hun......   I can really give you any advise on the feelings as I'm not been through that bit yet 

Ally - I'm pleased you had 2 put back   for your    

Jena - Hows the sniffing going - I hope we get to chat later 

Mitch  Thanks for your message Hun it was really nice of you to get back to me.. We can help eachother go through this TX

Em - When do you go on holiday

  to anyone I missed I'm just very tired as Ive just come off nights and I don't know if any of you have been to Croydon ?? well it was very busy last night 

As for me I spoke to Liz today she said to take the pill on the 2nd day of my AF.. She said I could be on the pill for a min of 2weeks and could be on it for up to 6 weeks  I hope I get matched before that... The thought of another 6 weeks will make me go mad!!!!

I hope everyone is well

Ju xx xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya..

I'm on lunch break so have to be quick!  Kate - My boobies were really full and heavy in the first part of 2ww but by day 9/10 they went back to normal    That's what happens to me just before af arrives so I was convinced it hadn't worked! So don't worry it really doesn't mean anything hun. This time I'm not gonna analyse any symptoms at all cause I know how sure I was last time that it hadn't worked and I was so so wrong. I really believe there is no way of knowing til test day, sending you loads of         for G and M  

Be back later..

Maria xx


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks hun.

I know its impossible to tell either way. 

Just wish I could go to sleep and wake up on Monday morning. 5 days to go feels like 5 years! Who said I would find this easy! 

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hi Everyone Thank you guys soo much for the good wishes   

Hello Kate hey missy I think you are doing really well as for symptoms some people do not get any. I remember having sore (*)(*) with my son and twinges too. but nothing with my little girl.   not long to go and all this waiting will so be worth it    

Ally wow you have done great and no arguments from the doc! thats is great news just need them to snuggle down with mum and wait out the   .    for you

Jules brill we will be doing this together hun anytime you want to pm no worries. Which nurse is Liz I have only dealt with Lena so far.

Jena you are one step ahead so I will be picking your brains a lot hun I hope that is o.k?   How is the sniffing?

Maria hope the sniffing have been sorted and you sail through the rest    

Big hello to Em and Nic anything happening ?

Hello Miranda hows things hun?

take care all I am going to sit in the garden and let dh cook dinner  Sweet pork and rice wonderful

mitch

xx


----------



## Jena

Hi Girls,

Kate - Easier said than done but try not to analyse symptoms they vary for different people, my last tx i had bad cramps like trapped wind and really thought thats not right but it worked....   

Honey - I have been dealing with Lena, she is lovley, i am here for anyone to talk to so if you wanna ask or chat pm or message me.....    

Sorry no personals as ds is trying to eat dog food, escape out patio door...........etc!!!!!! Sniffing going well, booked in at Lister for a scan on Tues......

Hello to everyone else

Love Jena xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya ladies

How is everyone doing

Kate    ^beware^ 

Ally would love to see the pic of faith and hope

Miranda hope u r ok honey

Maria hope the suprecur is going ok

Jena lol at your ds hope the d/ris going ok  for your baseline on tuesday

mitch how r u honey

julie hope ur doing ok

Nic how r u any news on your af 

 to anyone i missed

just to say what else is suprecur used for....... well its also used to treat endo!

cant remember who asked, but i am goin on hols on saturday
being picked up at 4am      

     will still be watching kate tho     

Em


----------



## allybee17

em can't get pic on to PC as i ain't got a scanner,suppose i could talk a pic with digi cam maybe that'll work,pic only of faith thou the stronger of the 2 thats why she's faith coz we have lot's of faith in her  

Work went OK today don't feel any diffrent i suppose a big of gurgling going on in my belly but thats most prob the cyclogest talk about windy!!!!!!!!!!!!! (*)(*) are still quite sore but again thats most prob cyclogest too. had to go shopping to tescos too got paranoid about carrying th shopping bags took them out of the car one by one, i know you should just carry on as normal but it's really hard. 

just talked to lab too and they said there was nothing really suitable for freezing which was a good thing really as we had decided not to freeze anything. so really so far we seem to be getting everything we want   bit worrying really waiting for the fall to come things really don't go this good for us  

Kate I'm a day 9 and counting the days away already I'm actually glad I've decided to work i think it'll make the days go quicker plus we have a long weekend to this weekend so we can get out and do something. it'll soon be Monday and i bet when it is you'll be wishing it was not,i know testing day is gonna be a very nervous day lot's courage to do it think I'll just do the peeing bit and let DP tell me the result   

i dealt with Annette shes very lovely, really easy to talk to and thought she was quite caring too  Lizzy was great also.  but never got to see Lena i don't think i'm sure she's just as great as the other 2 

everyone who's sniffing hope your headaces ain't to bad they soon go soon as you start your injections right off to cook dinner xx allyson

just got the pic of faith on to pc not to big thou so quite hard  to see but she's the little white dot you can see on the left hand side   cute don't you think??


----------



## wishing4miracle

well going on pill day 2 of next cycle ladies!!!all matched already and rearin to go.we only had our follow up app last wednesday and matched already  all excited!!!!!!lenas sendin out nasal to me.getting bloods done soon,askin doc on friday but very much doubt hell fund them but im going to push it.there must be loads of ladies out there if we are matched already.....yay!!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, 

Just a quick one from me tonight, felt a bit yuck earlier, think I did too much rushing around today (at least I hope thats it) and fell asleep at 5.30 and woke up at 8! Keep getting belly aches, so Im hoping G&M are sticking with me. 

Ally, pic is gorgeous. 

Maria, hope the sniff is sorted. Thanks for text  

Miranda, hope you doing ok today hun. x

Julie, Jena, Mitch hope you all ok girlies, thanks for the support, means a lot. 

Em, not long til holiday!! Love the police!!! Hope I get to test date. 

Dont think I have missed anyone. Back to lie down now, belly quite achey.  

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hi Girls

great to see the pic Ally how exciting.   It must be quite difficult to know exactly how much you are supposed to carry on as normal.

Kate things sound good hun sending you lots and lots and lots of         

Jena are you taking suprecur? that is what lena has given for me not that I know what the differences are. Does anyone?   ? Nearer the time I think a few texts will be coming your way 

Em fantastic a hol, I hope you have a fab time!    plenty of relaxing and plenty of everything else   sightseeing amongst other things.

Julie anytime you want to chat I am around somewhere   This waiting lark is a total pain, I have broke everything down on my calandar as a rough guide so I can watch each step and get ready for the next.   otherwise I would go crazy.

Good to see you have been matched Hayley   

take care all write again tomorrow

love

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93935.new#new

Happy Chatting 

Emxx


----------

